# Volcano and Earthquake watch



## xes (Jun 15, 2011)

This is a thread I've been meaning to do for a while, a sort of running commentary of the earths movements. And as we've got a couple of volcanos kicking off at the moment,(Iceland, Chile, Ethiopia) I thought now would be a good time to start it.
Useful links.
European-Mediteranian Seismology centre
Live Internet seismic servers
Seismos/Helis/Tremor plots
Volcano webcams
USGS
USGS Volcanos
World Wide Volcano Program
RSOE World Dissaster Map

I'll try to keep it updated as much as possible, feel free to chip in if you feel so inclined. Other major earth hicups can also be included. Floods and incoming CMEs and stuff. But I'm going to be concentrating mainly on quakes and volcanos.


----------



## xes (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a little article on the Ethiopian erruption, which is not in the news so much. The area was thought to be dormant.
http://theafricareport.com/archives...anic-ash-cloud-hampers-ethiopian-flights.html


----------



## xes (Jul 6, 2011)

a 7.6 off the Kermadec islands. Edit, tsunami warning called off.
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc0004pbm.php


----------



## xes (Jul 7, 2011)

Hekla is ready to errupt.
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/icelands-gateway-hell-ready-erupt-014403690.html


> One of Iceland's most feared volcanoes looks ready to erupt, raising fears of a new ash cloud over Europe.
> 
> The Hekla volcano is close to the ash-spewing Eyjafjoell, which last year caused the world's biggest airspace shut down since World War II, affecting more than 100,000 flights and eight million passengers.
> 
> ...


----------



## xes (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks like Katla may have started to errupt.
http://www.mercurynews.com/breaking-news/ci_18446168?nclick_check=1



> REYKJAVIK, Iceland—Scientists are monitoring Iceland's Katla volcano amid signs that a small eruption may be taking place.
> 
> The acting head of the Civil Protection Agency Iris Marelsdottir, says flooding is taking place near the volcano, caused by the melting of its ice cap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 9, 2011)

Where can we post warnings about city-sized asteroids hurtling towards Earth?


----------



## xes (Jul 9, 2011)

Here if you like 
But there already is an Elenin thread 

edit to add- if you scroll to the bottom of the RSOE link in the first post, it has a NEO stats bit for anything in the immediate vicinity. (Elinin isn't due till October/september time though, and it's not expected to be visible to the naked eye unless you're lucky.)


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 9, 2011)

xes said:


> it's not expected to be visible to the naked eye unless you're lucky



Or unlucky, depending on your perspective.


----------



## xes (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, yes. But i reckon it's high time we shoock things up a bit, so I will lol hard if "that" scenario comes true. (I also highly doubt that it will, but there is always hope  )


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 9, 2011)

What are the chances of a new hotspot volcano popping up suddenly in the UK? Edinburgh used to have plenty of volcanism not so long ago, and it's a bit of shit hole so would be nice if it was engulfed in magma tomorrow, or maybe somewhere like Leicester.


----------



## xes (Jul 9, 2011)

Pretty unlikely to be honest, but you never know. Nabro was supposed to be extinct and it's kicked off. (now it has snapped into a very quit bit, just like Krakatoa did before it went BOOM, but I don't want to be allarmist, could be just coincidental behavior)

Either last week or the week before, a video did surface of a volcano errupting in Lincoln or somewhere, but that was just a fire in a warehouse or somerthing.  (it's on youtube)


----------



## xes (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh, and Etna is having a bit of a yawn as of yesterday, but that's been blowing hot and cold for the last 18 months or so.


----------



## xes (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry for the daily fail linkage, but this seemed a little odd. First off, the Etna erruption causing an airport to close is not odd. But thousands of peoples clocks being knocked forwards 15 minutes is kinda freaky.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...cks-clocks-15-minutes-fast.html#ixzz1RiNeKOMr


----------



## rightone (Jul 11, 2011)

For your info. A lot activity appears to be in this area, so this might be helpful.

http://vulcan.wr.usgs.gov/Glossary/PlateTectonics/framework.html


----------



## xes (Jul 11, 2011)

A volcano kicked off in Inonesia over the weekend too.
http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/woalert_read.php?edis=VA-20110711-31503-IDN


> Indonesia on Monday said it would evacuate hundreds of people living near Mount Lokon on Sulawesi island after raising the volcano's alert status to the highest level. "We raised the volcano's status to the highest red alert level last night. There was a significant rise in volcanic activity since July 9. The volcano spewed ash 500 metres (1,600 feet) into the air over the weekend," government volcanologist Kristianto. "Today we will be evacuating people living within a 3.5-kilometre (two-mile) radius around the volcano as a precautionary measure, in case of a bigger eruption which may be accompanied by deadly searing gas," he added. Around 28,000 people live within the evacuation zone but only "hundreds" will be moved Monday, those in the path of the ash, as officials continue to monitor volcanic activity, disaster management agency spokesman Sutopo Purwo Nugroho said.
> 
> Officials said tourists would also be barred from going on popular day hikes to the 1,580-metre Mount Lokon, one of the most active volcanoes in Indonesia and located 20 kilometres away from North Sulawesi provincial capital of Manado. The volcano erupted in 1991, killing a Swiss tourist. Mount Soputan, another volcano in North Sulawesi province, erupted early this month, spewing ash and smoke 5,000 metres into the air. The Indonesian archipelago has dozens of active volcanoes and straddles major tectonic fault lines known as the "Ring of Fire" between the Pacific and Indian oceans. The country's most active volcano, Mount Merapi in central Java, has killed more than 350 people in a series of violent eruptions which started in late October.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2011)

xes said:


> Sorry for the daily fail linkage, but this seemed a little odd. First off, the Etna erruption causing an airport to close is not odd. But thousands of peoples clocks being knocked forwards 15 minutes is kinda freaky.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...cks-clocks-15-minutes-fast.html#ixzz1RiNeKOMr


 
We went up Etna recently and there was certainly activity but no watches fast forwarding


----------



## xes (Jul 15, 2011)

Another volcano in iceland has errupted.


> An eruption has occurred at another volcano in Iceland. A glacial outburst resulted from a subglacial eruption of Loki-Fögrufjöll Volcano on Tuesday night 12th July 2011. The glacial burst occurred from Köldukvíslarjökull, a part of Vatnajökull in southeast Iceland, in a location which was not previously known to have a geothermal area. The flood flowed down the Svedja river into Hágöngulón lagoon and lake Thórisvatn. A flood has never been recorded at this part of the glacier before, although the volcano possibly had subglacial eruptions in 1986 and 1991 from different locations. The water level of Hágöngulón rose 70 centimeters during the flood.


http://www.volcanolive.com/news.html


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 16, 2011)

Earthquake hits south of Portsmouth

A terrifying earthquake of magnitude 3.9 has struck in the English Channel, residents of West Sussex reported a slight wobble.


----------



## xes (Jul 25, 2011)

um, you know that Volcano in the Canary Island which some people think could slide into the ocean and cause a mega tsunami? Well, in 4 days they've had 400 small tremors. It is being monitered. Obviously, even if it does errupt, there's no certainty of a huge land slide, but it could be a fun one to watch.
http://www.irishweatheronline.com/n...onitors-el-hierro-earthquake-swarm/28244.html


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 25, 2011)

Planetary hypochondria.


----------



## xes (Jul 25, 2011)

Ha, close......but not quite. Just have an interest in what the planet is up to. Volcanos are cool as fuck, I *heart* them quite a lot. Did you know that just the other week, we found 12 volcanos which we didn't know existed, all under the sea, one of them was around 3km high  
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/07/110711104755.htm

There's bound to be loads more tucked away under the ocean.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 25, 2011)

xes said:


> Did you know that just the other week, we found 12 volcanos which we didn't know existed


I knew they existed.


----------



## xes (Jul 25, 2011)

yeah, but you're special.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 25, 2011)

xes said:


> Ha, close......but not quite. Just have an interest in what the planet is up to. Volcanos are cool as fuck, I *heart* them quite a lot. Did you know that just the other week, we found 12 volcanos which we didn't know existed, all under the sea, one of them was around 3km high
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/07/110711104755.htm
> 
> There's bound to be loads more tucked away under the ocean.


 
Hmm. Like teenage acne?


----------



## xes (Jul 25, 2011)

well, it's a young planet..... maybe we'll surpass purberty soon


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm in* 


*only for nice friendly seismic activity that rattles glasses in Hereford.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 25, 2011)

Isn't that normally called a swingers party?

/innocent expression


----------



## xes (Jul 25, 2011)

did the earth move for you then?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 25, 2011)

*rattle*


----------



## xes (Jul 25, 2011)

I made a mistake on the last page, the Canary island swarm is on El Hierro not La Palma. La Palma is the one which some think may cause a devestating tsunami. My bad


----------



## xes (Jul 26, 2011)

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc00054fu.php
5,9 in the Gulf of California, biggest there for a while. Only posting this really as there has been mucho speculatiano about this area and "the big one" coming. Both from real people and dem krazy internet youtubers. (one even got a mention on the world dissaster map, even if just to debunk it, and that was just yesterday, maybe "ducthsince" was right after all    )
edit for the rsoe thingy
http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/site/?pageid=event_desc&edis_id=UGE-20110726-31736-USA

now _that_ kizmet me ol' mukka, is planetary hypochondria


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 26, 2011)

xes said:


> I made a mistake on the last page, the Canary island swarm is on El Hierro not La Palma. La Palma is the one which some think may cause a devestating tsunami. My bad


After years of considering you an infallible bastion on all things scientific, never once daring to question your irrefutable verisimilitude, I now stand crushed & despaired. Life will be forever a fleeting shadow of its former self. No mind, yet so vast as to contemplate comprehension of the anguish to which I am wrought, has ever or will ever be.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 26, 2011)

Meet his replacement!


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 27, 2011)

xes said:


> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc00054fu.php
> 5,9 in the Gulf of California, biggest there for a while. Only posting this really as there has been mucho speculatiano about this area and "the big one" coming. Both from real people and dem krazy internet youtubers. (one even got a mention on the world dissaster map, even if just to debunk it, and that was just yesterday, maybe "ducthsince" was right after all    )
> edit for the rsoe thingy
> http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/site/?pageid=event_desc&edis_id=UGE-20110726-31736-USA
> ...


 
To be fair, she's got a bit of a dicky tummy at the moment. One big fart and we're history.


----------



## xes (Jul 30, 2011)

Etna's really putting on quite a show. 
http://www.radiostudio7.it/webcam.asp

Someone on ATS who lives right by Etna said that last night her dog was going nuts in the garden, she took it as a sign that there was going to be an erruption, as there's been talk about animals kowing beforehand when something's going to happen. (coupled with articles she'd read about Etna being full to the brim and ready to blow) And sure enough in the morning the noises started.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 30, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Where can we post warnings about city-sized asteroids hurtling towards Earth?


 
It's not 2012 yet.


----------



## xes (Aug 4, 2011)

Pretty picture from Krakatoa, which has been rumbling on and off since last October, but has started again. Not got what you'd call a "reliable" source for it, just thewatchers site. I won't bother posting a link, bit it does look very pretty


----------



## xes (Aug 4, 2011)

New lava flow breaks out on the west flank of Pu‘u ‘Ō ‘ō

http://www.hawaii247.com/2011/08/03/new-lava-flow-breaks-out-on-the-west-flank-of-pu‘u-‘o-‘o/


----------



## xes (Aug 12, 2011)

xes said:


> Etna's really putting on quite a show.
> http://www.radiostudio7.it/webcam.asp


 And again, Etna is rocking out a big plume, for anyone who wants to watch a live volcano giving it some.


----------



## xes (Aug 12, 2011)

here are some more cams for etna
http://www.guide-etna.com/webcam/#

If it keeps going into the night, there should be some great shots


----------



## xes (Sep 6, 2011)

Increasing tectonic movement beneath Tokyo may bring massive earthquake.
http://www.tokyotimes.jp/post/en/2301/Increasing tectonic movements beneath Tokyo may bring massive quake.html

That's all they need.

Also, the 6.6 in indonesia was rather close to lake Toba.
And Katla looks like it's begining to awake.


----------



## xes (Sep 8, 2011)

Not earthquake or volcano realted, but the UK _may_ see the remains of hurricaine Katia this weekend, depending on how far south it gets dragged. North of Scotland, and possibly Iceland will probably get a blow through.
http://ukweather.wordpress.com/2011/09/07/will-ex-hurricane-katia-hit-the-uk/


----------



## xes (Sep 9, 2011)

Just been a 6.7 in Canada, Vancouver Island.

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/quakes_all.php

Also, the tremors at Katla seem to be picking up speed. Last 48 hours
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/myrdalsjokull/


----------



## xes (Sep 14, 2011)

El Hierro, the entire population has been evacuated due to earthquake swarm! Interesting developments afoot at the circle K.
http://standeyo.com/NEWS/11_Earth_Changes/110909.Canary.Isl.relocate.html


----------



## souljacker (Sep 15, 2011)

The earth is being a bit lively today. 6.0 in Cuba, 6.2 off the coast of Honshu, Japan and a 6.0 near North Island in New Zealand.


----------



## xes (Sep 15, 2011)

4 M6+ eathquakes in the last 2 days. That's fairly active considering there hasn't been anything massive happen lately. Although you can expect those to be redefined in the next few days, probably drop them down to 5.6s and stuff, as more data comes through.

Last 7 days
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/quakes_all.html


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 15, 2011)

Status update from a friend in California says there was a quake in the last couple of hours.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 15, 2011)

Fack...double post.


----------



## xes (Sep 15, 2011)

it was a 3.5 according to that usgs list  Definatly a seperate quake.


----------



## xes (Sep 15, 2011)

Here's a good link, the ANSS catalog. This is where the earthquakes, including the updated magnitudes end up after the updates
http://www.ncedc.org/anss/

http://neic.usgs.gov/neis/qed/
last 8-30 days.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice one. Shall have a peek.


----------



## xes (Sep 15, 2011)

Let's go out on a limb, and do a prediction. And when I say out on a limb, I mean on the very fucking edge of the limb, and not just that, but on the very smallest leaf on a tiniest outward most twig of the limb.....and say that IF there is a big quake toward the end of this month, then the Comet Elenin conspiracies are true. There will be an allignment between the sun, the earth, and comet Elenin, on the 26th - 29th of sept. the last 4 big quakes (Japan, New Zealand, Chilli and Haiti) all coincided with allignments with this supposed comet. Now, all of these allignments were when Elenin was on the other side of the sun, this one will be when Elenin is on the same side of the sun as we are, so if it's true, then it'll be a bigger quake than the previous 4 big bad boys. Ofcourse, NASA (probably quite rightly) state that Elenin is nothing but a puny little comet which is going to piss off by un noticed. And I have "an inkling" that they're right. the ammount of facepalming they must be doing with all the theories must be worth at least half of this years budget for them. But if on the offchance that they're not telling us all they know, I want it known that there are theories which say that Elenin is not what they say it is. I'm sure that many of you are already well aware of this, if you have any idea about the current conspiracies.

Myself, I don't really beleive it. Yes, the last 4 big fuck off quakes have coincidentally coincided with allignments with this comet, but coincedences do exist, and this is a really speculative theory. And whilst I am open to the most speculative of theories, I have more than a few doubts on this one. The pictures of Elenin that have so far surfaced have not shown anything odd to indicate that this is anything other than a very normal comet. Some theories are saying that Elenin has already started to break up as it comes past the sun, some are saying that it's an intellignetly controlled spaceship, or has some in its wake. (is there a facepalm big enough? I doubt that) if this truly is the "red kacchina" then yes, we're fucked. But it's not, so let's all just remember that I'm not propagating a theory, just theorising about it. Innit.

let the games commence!!


----------



## xes (Sep 15, 2011)

Massive sinkhole/landslide in Virginia!

http://www.wusa9.com/video/default.aspx?bctid=1158373491001 (news article-video)
RSOE EDIS report http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/site/?pageid=event_summary&edis_id=LS-20110915-32335-USA


----------



## Kizmet (Sep 15, 2011)

I do love this thread, xes!


----------



## xes (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll try and keep it a bit more updated, been a bit lacking of late.

i'll also try and throw in some more wild specualtion, cos that shit floats my tickle bone


----------



## xes (Sep 15, 2011)

speaking of which....lots of reports of meteors and explosions/flashes over the US at the moment. Has made some of the local news channels too. twitter is being twittered on it.

http://twitter.com/#!/search/#meteor?q=#meteor


----------



## xes (Sep 15, 2011)

Here's a video of one of the objects.


apparently there are a few more, so I'll go a hunting for them. (yes I know it says ufo, but it also says possible meteorite) Doesn't look like one to me, if I'm honest, too slow for something going 25.000 mph.


----------



## xes (Sep 15, 2011)

CNN article
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/US/09/15/southwest.strange.light/index.html

cbs
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2001/07/24/tech/main303013.shtml?tag=mncol;lst;1

Another article, dated yesterday?
http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2011...ts-reporting-strange-lights-in-the-night-sky/

Picture from ABC15.com and here's the story http://www.abc15.com/dpp/news/region_phoenix_metro/central_phoenix/reports-of-'glowing-object'-flying-across-arizona-sky




Another news article (it looks like it's changing directions?)


It's NOT the satellite which is due to fall to earth later in the month.(says Nasa) and some of the reports are definatly of a bolide meteorite, but some of the videos definatly arent. Interesting shit going on


----------



## xes (Sep 15, 2011)

another video


Definatly a meteorite in this one.


----------



## xes (Sep 15, 2011)

Very short video from over a stadium of some kind


----------



## xes (Sep 15, 2011)

Ropey video from someone filming their TV (may have been from a link i've posted already, appologies if this is so)


----------



## xes (Sep 15, 2011)

Interesting comment from the cbslocal link


> Gerardo H.: “My friend in Vegas said a green thing landed on the next block over and the military has it blocked off.”


----------



## xes (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyway, back to earthquakes as i've started a therad for the meteorites....

Fiji just had another one, much bigger this time. 7.3!!
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/quakes_all.php


----------



## souljacker (Sep 15, 2011)

xes said:


> Anyway, back to earthquakes as i've started a therad for the meteorites....
> 
> Fiji just had another one, much bigger this time. 7.3!!
> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/quakes_all.php



Very deep down too. What could that mean?


----------



## xes (Sep 15, 2011)

None/not too much damage, hopefully 

edit, I see the earlier M6 has been downgraded to a 5.5. I doubt that's the final settled magnitude, probably won;t have that for about 6-7 days. That was also very deep.


----------



## xes (Sep 18, 2011)

6.8 in India
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc0005wg6.php


----------



## xes (Sep 19, 2011)

Farmers flee as worlds deadliest volcano rumbles.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/09/19/ap/asia/main20108108.shtml

Tambora is making noises, no erruption as of yet, but a steady stream of quakes shows that it may be about to wake up, and locals aren't hanging around for an official explanation.


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey xes how did you miss the earthquake in Nepal yesterday???!! ANd the wall of the British Embassy falls in Kathmandu and kills 3 people too!!!1 Wake up xes, wake up world!!!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

He didn't? You are referring to the Sikkim earthquake right? Or were there two?


----------



## ferrelhadley (Sep 19, 2011)

xes said:


> Farmers flee as worlds deadliest volcano rumbles.


Toba not Tambora is the worlds deadliest.


----------



## xes (Sep 19, 2011)

ferrelhadley said:


> Toba not Tambora is the worlds deadliest.


I was just quoting the article, but i think Tambora has produced the deadliest erruption in our recorded history.


----------



## xes (Sep 22, 2011)

A couple of small quakes in the English Channel, but it says that they may have been caused by a small explosion?? 
http://www.earthquakes.bgs.ac.uk/earthquakes/recent_uk_events.html

And a few volcano news bits


> Authorities in East Java have raised the alert level for the mudflow spewing from an underground volcano in Sidoarjo after nearby dikes nearly failed.
> 
> The mudflow has destroyed hundreds of homes, swamped 720 hectares of land and displaced more than 11,000 people since it began erupting in late May 2006.
> 
> ...


http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/news/threat-level-at-lapindo-mudlow-site-increases/466884

From hawaii


> *Activity Summary for past 24 hours:* Summit tilt was relatively flat until early this morning, when slow deflation started. The lava level in the summit eruptive vent was at a relatively high level, with small changes in level caused by rise-fall cycles. Lava flows erupted within Pu`u `O`o overflowed the west side of the crater until stalling early this morning. At about 2:25 AM, lava broke through the upper east flank of Pu`u `O`o and a channelized flow advanced rapidly downslope to the east. Seismic tremor levels are low, but increased at Pu`u `O`o when the new fissure opened. Gas emissions from the summit and east rift zone vents remain elevated. All erupted lava is within Hawai`i Volcanoes National Park or adjacent State land managed by the Department of Land and Natural Resources. If the eastern flows persist, they may pose a hazard to the Royal Gardens subdivision in the coming days. The flow's progress will be assessed during an overflight this afternoon.


http://volcanoes.usgs.gov/hvo/activity/kilaueastatus.php

And another one in Indonesia
(translation)


> TAAL VOLCANO BULLETIN, 22 September 2011, 8:00 A.M.
> Thursday, 22 September 2011 08:23
> Taal Volcano’s (14.0000°N, 120.9833°E) seismic network detected one (1) volcanic earthquake during the past 24 hours. Field measurements on 20 September 2011 at the eastern sector of the Main Crater Lake yielded slightly increased water temperature of 33.6°C from 33.5°C, water level at a steady 1.74 meters and more acidic pH of 2.72 from 2.79 as compared to previous readings. Ground deformation survey (precise leveling) on the Volcano Island last 21 – 28 July 2011 indicated that the volcano edifice is slightly deflated compared with 01 – 10 June 2011, but is nonetheless still inflated compared with baseline data. Baselines calculated from continuous GPS (Global Positioning System) data for the period February to August 2011 also recorded a very slight but steady inflation of the northeast flank of the Volcano Island. Carbon dioxide (CO2) emission recorded on 27 June 2011 at the Main Crater Lake was 1,821 tonnes per day, which is above background levels.


http://www.vsi.esdm.go.id/


----------



## xes (Oct 11, 2011)

An underwater erruption is underway close to El Hierro in the Canay Island, after 8 thousand or so small earthquakes since July.
http://www.expatica.com/es/news/spa...uption-near-spanish-canary-island_181006.html



> An underwater volcanic eruption is taking place just off Spain's El Hierro island in the Canaries, which has been rocked by thousands of small tremors since July, local officials said Monday.
> The eruption is taking place some five kilometres (three miles) from the island at a depth of more than 500 metres (1,500 feet) but its effects will not be felt on the island, said volcanologist Alicia Garcia of the Higher Council of Scientific Research.
> "The earthquake monitoring stations on the island recorded the start of an eruption overnight. There is no visible manifestation at the moment," she told AFP.
> The regional government of the archipelago issued a "yellow" volcanic eruption alert -- the second level on a scale of four -- after the island was hit by a 4.3-magnitude quake.
> ...


----------



## xes (Oct 11, 2011)

And Anak Krakatoa is having 4-6 thousand quakes per day according to this guy who visited the seismograph place and recorded this.

the blurb reads


> The seismograph monitoring the Anak Krakatau volcano in the sunda straights, have shown immense increases in shallow volcanic earthquakes These readings have shown 4000-6000 earth quakes on average per day, since 30th September. During my visit to the Pasauran Observatory on Saturday 8th October I recorded several minutes of the Seismograph`s readings. This is a one minute part of the recording.
> 
> Location: Pasauran, West-Java, Indonesia
> 
> Visit http://oysteinlundandersen.com/ for more photography of Krakatau.


----------



## xes (Oct 23, 2011)

A 7.3 in Turkey earlier, looks like it's caused a fair bit of damage with some building collapses.


----------



## dilute micro (Oct 24, 2011)

Krakatoa is an awesome name.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2011)

dilute micro said:


> Krakatoa is an awesome name.



and a film based on it was made, *East *of Java.

Was a pretty shit film actually.  Surprised it's not repeated more often as shit films often are


----------



## xes (Oct 24, 2011)

Good news for firefox users, equake is back! (well, good news if you want your screen to rumble when there's an earthquake and you miss  the last one like I do)
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/equake-alert-ii/?src=userprofile



dilute micro said:


> Krakatoa is an awesome name.


it is isn't it, it sounds like it should be a volcano. (good job it is then) And the Anak infront of it, means "son of" as this is the son of Krakatoa.


----------



## xes (Oct 24, 2011)

maybe we're going to have another volcano go off soon, as this article states that the chamber is filling up at a rate of 1 cubic meter per second.(but it has been doing so for 20 odd years)

http://www.ouramazingplanet.com/rapidly-inflating-volcano-creates-growing-mystery-2126/


> Researchers from several universities are essentially working as geological detectives, using a suite of tools to piece together the restive peak's past in order to understand what it is doing now, and better diagnose what may lie ahead.
> It's a mystery they've yet to solve.
> Uturuncu is a nearly 20,000-foot-high (6,000 meters) volcano in southwest Bolivia. Scientists recently discovered the volcano is inflating with astonishing speed.
> "I call this 'volcano forensics,' because we're using so many different techniques to understand this phenomenon," said Oregon State University professor Shan de Silva, a volcanologist on the research team. [See images of the inflating volcano here.]
> ...


----------



## xes (Oct 28, 2011)

just been a 6.9 off the coast of Peru, no tsunami warning as of yet.


----------



## xes (Oct 29, 2011)

another volcano has errupted in Chile
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/ea...olcano-spews-vapour-and-ash-into-the-air.html


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 31, 2011)

http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/b...mpaign=Feed:+BadAstronomyBlog+(Bad+Astronomy)

Mordor surely!


----------



## xes (Nov 1, 2011)

I think Mt Etna does something cool with shadows too, creates a pyramid effect or something IIRC.


----------



## xes (Nov 1, 2011)

and this morning China have had 2 5.5s a 5.8 and a 6.1. they usually go down in mag, hope these aren't foreshocks.


----------



## elbows (Dec 2, 2011)

There appear to be some indications that Icelandic glacier volcano Katla could erupt soon:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-15995845



> *Hundreds of metres under one of Iceland's largest glaciers there are signs of an imminent volcanic eruption that could be one of the most powerful the country has seen in almost a century.*
> Mighty Katla, with its 10km (6.2 mile) crater, has the potential to cause catastrophic flooding as it melts the frozen surface of its caldera and sends billions of gallons of water surging through Iceland's east coast and into the Atlantic Ocean.
> "There has been a great deal of seismic activity," says Ford Cochran, the National Geographic's expert on Iceland.
> "There have been more than 500 tremors in and around the caldera of Katla just in the last month, which suggests the motion of magma. And that certainly suggests an eruption may be imminent."
> Scientists in Iceland have been closely monitoring the area since 9 July, when there appears to have been some sort of disturbance that may have been a small eruption.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Pray that she doesn't. Or pray that she does if you want a not-so-quick shock to the global system.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 2, 2011)

xes said:


> maybe we're going to have another volcano go off soon, as this article states that the chamber is filling up at a rate of 1 cubic meter per second.(but it has been doing so for 20 odd years)
> 
> http://www.ouramazingplanet.com/rapidly-inflating-volcano-creates-growing-mystery-2126/



Ah! I have seen this volcano






There in the background. There's a teeny little wisp of smoke coming out of it.


----------



## mack (Dec 2, 2011)

elbows said:


> There appear to be some indications that Icelandic glacier volcano Katla could erupt soon:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-15995845



I dunno but this bloke reckons it's all quiet?

http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=1843


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

mack said:


> I dunno but this bloke reckons it's all quiet?
> 
> http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=1843



Yeah, there's a fair bit of sensationalising going on. But better safe than sorry eh? Not that there's much we can do to stop an eruption.


----------



## xes (Dec 2, 2011)

didn't they attribute the flooding in the summer to a small erruption at Katla?One way to see if it's kosher info or not, and that's check the katla site
Here's the last 48 hours of siesmic activity.
http://www.katla-volcano.co.uk/ (click earthquakes and you'll be taken to the link below)
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/myrdalsjokull/

looks reasonably quiet. I guess we'll have to wait and see who's right.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

I thought the flooding was from a different volcano in the same range? No matter.


----------



## xes (Dec 2, 2011)

Kilauea in Hawai errupted in late November too
http://volcanoes.usgs.gov/hvo/activity/kilaueastatus.php


----------



## xes (Dec 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I thought the flooding was from a different volcano in the same range? No matter.


I dunno, I was dredging it from a rather murky memory, you may well be right. (maybe Hekla?)


----------



## elbows (Dec 2, 2011)

mack said:


> I dunno but this bloke reckons it's all quiet?
> 
> http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=1843



Well the story I linked to did not claim that Katla was about to erupt within days, only that there was a burst of activity in October, a possible small eruption in July, and ongoing activity in the area.


----------



## elbows (Dec 2, 2011)

And here is a sensible story from the Iceland met office, with some interesting graphs going back over a decade. I can see why Octobers events got their attention, shame they haven't issued an update on this since as far as I can tell?

http://en.vedur.is/about-imo/news/2011/nr/2360


----------



## xes (Dec 5, 2011)

An exploding mountain in Vietnam is causing some concern
http://www.tuoitrenews.vn/cmlink/tu...g-mountain-causes-earthquake-concerns-1.53526

And Mount Gamalama, another volcano in Indonesia has errupted.
http://english.cri.cn/6966/2011/12/05/2724s670156.htm

Trinidad, a mud volcano wakes up after 14 years
http://www.guardian.co.tt/news/2011/12/04/piparo-mud-volcano-awakens-after-14-years

And another mud volcano in Taiwan
http://focustaiwan.tw/ShowNews/WebNews_Detail.aspx?Type=aALL&ID=201112020032

and we had a little baby earthquake 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-16022488


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2011)

6.7 Earthquake in South West Mexico.


----------



## xes (Dec 11, 2011)

been revised to a 6.5, but that'll probably go up and down a few more times before it settles. (it was at 6.8) Also a 6.2 in the Sandwich Islands.
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/quakes_all.php


----------



## xes (Dec 14, 2011)

Fountains of methane 1000m across found in Arctic
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...use-gas-30-times-potent-carbon-dioxide.html#i


----------



## xes (Dec 16, 2011)

Uh-o, Yellowstone is being strange.
http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/315763#ixzz1gWCxMYqk


> NASA's Landsat satellites have been tracking Yellowstone's underground geothermal activity, a deep heat that is stored 4,000 miles into the earth's core. But there are areas where these energy levels are becoming erratic. Old Faithful could be in trouble.
> The Landsat Program is jointly managed by NASA and the U.S. Geological Survey, beginning its services of remote sensing in 1972. It became part of the Yellowstone National Park's new monitoring plan in 2005. In addition to remote sensing, Landsat also uses airborne reconnaissance in order to "observe geothermal changes across all of Yellowstone in a systematic and scientific manner." (NASA) Up until recently, the heat coming from Yellowstone's underground magma chamber has always been the fuel for over 10,000 of the volcano's features: Old faithful, hot springs, geysers, mud spots, terraces and mud pots. But NASA is reporting that the Landsat imagery has picked up some unexpected developments outside the park's borders, also picked up by energy companies beyond the park's borders. "If that geothermal development outside of the park begins, we need to know whether that's going to cause Old Faithful to suddenly stop spewing," says Rick Lawrence of Montana State University.
> 
> Read more: http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/315763#ixzz1ggwAN1eY


----------



## xes (Dec 23, 2011)

5.8 and a 5.9 + assorted aftershocks in NZ again 
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/quakes_all.php


----------



## xes (Dec 28, 2011)

State of emergency declared in Tuva, central Siberia after a 6.7 quake hit
http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/site/?pageid=event_desc&edis_id=EQ-20111228-33568-RUS


----------



## xes (Jan 5, 2012)

Magma causing uplift in Oregon. A 230 square mile patch of land has been rising sinse 1996.
http://www.ouramazingplanet.com/2212-magma-causing-oregon-uplift.html

OK, it's pretty much slowed to a hault now, but it's still an interesting read


----------



## xes (Jan 10, 2012)

More oddness. the strange sky sounds are back (not that they went away), this time in Costa Rica. These noises were apparently heard all over.
http://www.costaricanewssite.com/strange-sound-heard-throughout-costa-rica
That second one is just plain creepy, from august of 2011, not from the area, but just an example of these fucked up noises coming from the sky.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 10, 2012)

xes said:


> An exploding mountain in Vietnam is causing some concern
> http://www.tuoitrenews.vn/cmlink/tu...g-mountain-causes-earthquake-concerns-1.53526


 


> While the tremors await an explanation from scientists, residents continue to witness bizarre phenomenon.​People of Bac Tra My District recall the story of Ho Van Thoi, 54, who brought back a load of frogs and toads caught in Nuoc Vin creek’s headwaters one day before the quake.​Thoi says, “That afternoon, while trying to quench my thirst, I saw an army of frogs and toads swimming upstream. There were so many of them that they climbed on top of one another, all I had to do was reach down and pick them up.”​


​​Why don't we get stuff like that in this country​


----------



## Libertad (Jan 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 11, 2012)

xes said:


> More oddness. the strange sky sounds are back (not that they went away), this time in Costa Rica. These noises were apparently heard all over.
> http://www.costaricanewssite.com/strange-sound-heard-throughout-costa-rica
> That second one is just plain creepy, from august of 2011, not from the area, but just an example of these fucked up noises coming from the sky.



HAARP obv.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 11, 2012)

xes said:


> More oddness. the strange sky sounds are back (not that they went away), this time in Costa Rica. These noises were apparently heard all over.
> http://www.costaricanewssite.com/strange-sound-heard-throughout-costa-rica
> That second one is just plain creepy, from august of 2011, not from the area, but just an example of these fucked up noises coming from the sky.



*shudder*


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

Libertad said:


> HAARP obv.


or just an ordinary Harp, through a megaphone.....fuck knows what the noises are, but they're being heard pretty much all over the world. Strange rumblings seemingly coming from the sky, that go on for hours.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 11, 2012)

xes said:


> or just an ordinary Harp, through a megaphone.....fuck knows what the noises are, but they're being heard pretty much all over the world. Strange rumblings seemingly coming from the sky, that go on for hours.



This intrigued me last night and so I went sniffing around the net; these "skyquakes" are being reported all over the place on mainstream bb's and in the press and not just in the usual conspiraloon covens.
Curiouser and curiouser, it has my attention.


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

it certainly is a phenomina worthy of attention, and as you say, it's not just being talked about on conspiracy sites. Loads of people have heard it, all over the place. It is very odd, that is for sure.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 11, 2012)

Very strange noise indeed. There's lots of examples on youtube, from unconnected, long-established accounts.


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

I guess the Kiev one could be some sort of of audio illusion, some sort of building site machinery, echoing around and being amplified somehow. But i dunno, it's just rather eerie. And I'd be willing to hazzard a guess that the rumbling noises are coming from the earth, but it sounds like it's coming from the sky. But again, these are just blind guesses.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, but some of them are very clear - it's the same noise, all over the world. Are there any journalists covering this, or any collation of reports etc?


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

I think there are some media reports, but as many of them won't be in English, they're kind of hard to find. The only collaborative things I've seen are on places like ATS where people are gathering videos and any reports they find in threads on the rumblings.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.topix.com/forum/ca/victoria-bc/THMP1UCE97QTVDGD6

Reports starting in 2009 from Vancouver Island B.C.
eta. There are some Bacofoil bullshitters posting on that bb but some plausible accounts also.


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

I know this theory is a bit of a stretch, but when did those matter mutating particles start coming out ofthe sun? Maybe these particles are going through the earth and doing some strange funky things deep down inside the planet?


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's a blog which has a few reports lumped together
http://mysterybooms.blogspot.com/
and another, this one isn't impressed by the metalic ones (like the Kiev video) and claims that they are fakes.
http://strangesoundsinthesky.com/

this may even merit its own thread....might start one a bit later when I got some time to gather videos and links.

Edit- I have started a thread, with the links posted in this one, to get it going. And this one can go back to the volcano/earthquakes of the world.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 11, 2012)

xes said:


> or just an ordinary Harp, through a megaphone.....fuck knows what the noises are, but they're being heard pretty much all over the world. Strange rumblings seemingly coming from the sky, that go on for hours.



Why isn't it in the news then?

/Can of worms


----------



## Libertad (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-heard-around-the-world.287106/#post-10820691


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Why isn't it in the news then?
> 
> /Can of worms


there are a few news articles about it, but you have to learn other languages to search for it, but like Libertad posted, I have started a thread on it, to try and gain as many links and media articles as possible.


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

fuck it, that other thread has been hijacked by retards.

Carry on the conversation on here, I've asked for the thread to be deleted.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Stop being so fucking precious, dude. You've not even tried to explain it yourself.


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Stop being so fucking precious, dude. You've not even tried to explain it yourself.


would that be becasue I have no explanation for it? Like many other people have no explantion for it. And I have had a couple of guesses as to what it could be, if you read my posts.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Fair enough - there aren't any good explanations. That could be one of the reasons people are taking the mickey somewhat.


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

Only on here is that response the norm. Other people are actually talking about it like adults. But i shouldn't have expected the same from here. My bad, I know.


----------



## Cid (Jan 11, 2012)

Evidence xes, evidence.


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

how does 3000 or so videos grab you, cid?


----------



## Cid (Jan 11, 2012)

And where would these be?


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

there's this video hosting website, you might have heard of it. People can upload videos which they have recorded.

you...something or other. I even linked to a big page of the videos in the other trashed thread. Search for "strange noise in the sky" or "strange rumblings in the sky"


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

xes, even you've gotta admit that "strange noises in the sky" is hardly a good way of defining anything. Some of them are most likely anomalous, but the majority will only be down to people's ignorance of local happenings, whether man-made or natural.


----------



## Cid (Jan 11, 2012)

xes said:


> there's this video hosting website, you might have heard of it. People can upload videos which they have recorded.
> 
> you...something or other. I even linked to a big page of the videos in the other trashed thread. Search for "strange noise in the sky" or "strange rumblings in the sky"



There is _one_ video of the Costa Rica event (a news report says 2, haven't found the other). Actually even that seems to have gone now...


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

try some of these
http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...810l3474l0l5314l14l10l0l3l3l0l166l780l4.3l7l0


----------



## Cid (Jan 11, 2012)

It is not odd to hear a strange noise in the sky - there could be any number of explanations or they could be hoaxes etc. I'm not going to waste my time going through them. What presumably interested a couple of sensible people on this thread was that this was, apparently, heard over the whole country very recently. Costa Rica has some 4.5 million inhabitants, presumably including politicians, scientists etc etc - from that we have one video (in an age where practically everything is captured on mobile phones) and a couple of sketchy news reports. All I want is some compelling evidence that something was heard. Even that one video seems to have gone now. Probably a CIA cover up though eh?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Cid said:


> It is not odd to hear a strange noise in the sky - there could be any number of explanations or they could be hoaxes etc. I'm not going to waste my time going through them. What presumably interested a couple of sensible people on this thread was that this was, apparently, heard over the whole country very recently. Costa Rica has some 4.5 million inhabitants, presumably including politicians, scientists etc etc - from that we have one video (in an age where practically everything is captured on mobile phones) and a couple of sketchy news reports. All I want is some compelling evidence that something was heard. Even that one video seems to have gone now. Probably a CIA cover up though eh?



The Taos Hum is well documented. A kiwi recorded the so-called Auckland Hum and uploaded it to his webpage - http://www.speechresearch.co.nz/hum.html - he's a scientist and all.


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

New volcanic island is here to stay, apparently. 
http://www.livescience.com/17842-earth-newest-island-permanent.html


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

at least 8 killed in a landslide in Brazil 
http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/stor...st-eight-dead-in-brazil-landslide-authorities


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

Activity increasing at Masaya volcano
http://www.volcanodiscovery.com/vie...-degassing-no-visible-glow-inside-crater.html


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

7 volcanos in indonesia stepped up to high allert.
http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/nvironment/7-indonesian-volcanoes-on-alert-agency/489807


----------



## Cid (Jan 11, 2012)

Poster fails to follow up claims
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/volcano-and-earthquake-watch.276058/page-5

Anyway, this doesn't belong on this thread maybe you shou- Oh no, wait.


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

what would you like me to say? I do not know what the rumbling is, nor do many others. And as you're not even bothered to watch any of the videos, then what's the point explaining anything to you? You're unwilling to even look at the evidence, then you cry out that you want evidence. Do you not see hundreds/thousands of videos as evidence? If so, what would you see as evidence?


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

Another big landslide in Manila
http://www.terradaily.com/reports/Philippine_rescuers_dig_deep_for_landslide_missing_999.html


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Cid said:


> Poster fails to follow up claims
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/volcano-and-earthquake-watch.276058/page-5
> 
> Anyway, this doesn't belong on this thread maybe you shou- Oh no, wait.



Don't be daft, Cid, I already gave you one link to a scientist. There's loads out there if you can be bothered.


----------



## Cid (Jan 11, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Don't be daft, Cid, I already gave you one link to a scientist. There's loads out there if you can be bothered.



On a completely different event.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Cid said:


> On a completely different event.



Same type, innit!


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

But as Truxta said, there is loads of stuff out there on the rumbles, and not just on conspiracy sites, so it's easy to find stuff if you are actually willing to look. Which you're not. As is quite clear from you refusing to believe that there was any more than 1 video out there without looking at all.


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

the last notable eathquake in the past week or so, was the 7.3 in Sumatra, yesterday
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/quakes_all.php


----------



## xes (Jan 25, 2012)

back to the odd noises, this one was caught on camera at a baseball game. Sounds more like wind blowing through something than the others, but the guy talking certianly thinks it's strange. (please ignore the bluebeam bit in the title)



And this news channel reported it, after the town mayeor and radio station got loads of calls about the strange noises. Bit of a dubious explanation thrown in for good measure.
http://saskatoon.ctv.ca/servlet/an/...as-noisesnorth-120124/20120124/?hub=Saskatoon


----------



## xes (Feb 6, 2012)

I guess this can go here, as it is slightly volcano related. the Aurora Borialis vrs an errupting volcano in Iceland, some pcitures that are rather pretty, can be found here...
http://www.jamesappleton.co.uk/fimmvorduhals_portfolio_01.html


----------



## xes (Feb 21, 2012)

Meanwhile, in Japan...


----------



## xes (Feb 21, 2012)

http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/site/?pageid=event_desc&edis_id=VA-20120221-34251-ISL

Katla has had a few rumbles, is she gonna blow?



> Volcanic tremor (a low frequency vibration often caused by magma rising to the surface) has been observed under Katla volcano in southern Iceland, Jón Frímann reports on his Iceland volcanoes blo, closely following seismic activity in Iceland recorded both by national instruments and his own private geophone network. According to Jón, there are 2 possible explanations: one could simply be an increase in hydrothermal activity in the northern part of Katla volcano. The second could be magma movements at depth although there have been no significant earthquakes that usually would accompany an intrusion or small (sub-glacial) eruption, although this still could occur in the near future as often observed in the past during similar episodes of tremor followed by earthquakes. The last minor eruption at Katla volcano was on 6 September 2011, and caused a small glacial flood.


----------



## xes (Feb 21, 2012)

whoopsie...


----------



## xes (Mar 4, 2012)

not a volcano or earthquake, but a massive tornado swept through, and pretty much levelled much of west Liberty, Kentuky. Reports of multiple fatalities as many were in work at the time.

http://www.lex18.com/news/multiple-fatalities-reported-in-west-liberty/

Here's a very quick clip of the storm cell, looks like a bit of a monster.


----------



## xes (Mar 14, 2012)

Another quite large EQ in Japan, 6.8. It was off the coast, and no reports of damage or injury thankfully. 1 small swell was reported in the sea (8 inches) and evacuation orders went out around some coastal towns. But thankfully it came to nothing more.

http://www.ajc.com/news/nation-world/strong-quakes-shake-japan-1384460.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 20, 2012)

7.6 near Acapulco


----------



## xes (Mar 20, 2012)

and a 6.2 in Papua

Hope there're been no casualties in either of them.

BTW, the loonspud side of the internet is predicting a big one for the 21st. (some 188 earthquake cycle apparently) Any money they try and wedge that 7.6 into the prediction. (I checked, and yes they are )


----------



## xes (Mar 20, 2012)

here's the details on the 7.6 quite shallow, but not reports of any serious damage or injuries.
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc0008m6h.html


----------



## xes (Apr 11, 2012)

holy fuck, 8.7 off the coast of Sumatra
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc000905e.php

Tsunami watch is on but only for Indian Ocean.


----------



## sptme (Apr 12, 2012)

Its been an active day off the coast of Mexico too.

6.5 then a 6.2 then a 6.9


----------



## xes (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah, was just coming over to post those ones. 
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/quakes_all.php
Wonder if these are foreshocks to the big one.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 12, 2012)

I was wondering recently, California must be in line for a huge quake soon?


----------



## xes (Apr 12, 2012)

"They've" been bigging up the area for a while, saying that the new madrid zone is well overdue for a really big 9+ quake.  We'll see if it happens soon, or not.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 12, 2012)

Does California always look like that xes?

http://projects.crustal.ucsb.edu/scec/webquakes/


----------



## xes (Apr 12, 2012)

It is quite an active region, so it's not unusual to see lots of smaller quakes there. The larger ones are a bit rarer, but again, not out of the question. But that does look like more than the usual gatherings. According to this link, there are 780 quakes on that map!
http://www.data.scec.org/recent/index.html
That's quite a few for the week. I'll ask the question on the earthquake thread where there's a seizmologist in the house. See what he says, he's always letting the "zomg, earthquakes are on the up" crowd down nice and gently, with some graphs and stuff. He knows his shit, so I'll see what he says....


----------



## xes (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah, he reckons that it's normal ish, especially taking into account that we've just had 2 rather big earthquakes, that can set things off all over the place, and not just in the area effected by the quakes.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 12, 2012)

I spose it just looks like shit loads if you compare it to europe (I know why  )

Plus that's everything, even 1.0 on the rickity scale.


----------



## xes (Apr 12, 2012)

according to a couple of people near Etna, she's really blowing hard at the moment. Some corking pictures, which unfortunatly I can't share, but I'll cross the videos over when they arrive. This lass has a chunk of volcanic rock the size of the palm of her hand, that is what was raining down on her as she filmed  All her neighbours have fucked offski. She even thinks there may be a new vent, as smoke is coming from a different place aswell as the main vent.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 12, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> I spose it just looks like shit loads if you compare it to europe (I know why  )
> 
> Plus that's everything, even 1.0 on the rickity scale.


 
They had a 6.9 and a 6.5 in Baja California today. They must have been felt in LA.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 12, 2012)

xes said:


> according to a couple of people near Etna, she's really blowing hard at the moment. Some corking pictures, which unfortunatly I can't share, but I'll cross the videos over when they arrive. This lass has a chunk of volcanic rock the size of the palm of her hand, that is what was raining down on her as she filmed  All her neighbours have fucked offski. She even thinks there may be a new vent, as smoke is coming from a different place aswell as the main vent.


 
Where abouts on Sicily are they?

That place goes up all the time and the locals don't bat an eyelid. If they've all scarpered, maybe it's another big one!


----------



## xes (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't know where she is, but from her video...closeish to Etna


I like the little "ow" toward the end 

there've been a few quakes there today, but from the thread I'm reading, earlier on it was pretty manic. maybe that's why people are moving off for a bit. This lady also said that her dog told her that this erruption was going to be a big one.  (it howled a bit, unusual for the dog, but it did the same thing last time it went off in a big way)


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm guessing the rain sound is stuff


----------



## xes (Apr 14, 2012)

yeah, ash and bits of lava rock. Fuck living in the shadow of a volcano, pretty and that, but possibly deadly.


----------



## xes (Apr 20, 2012)

*This week in volcanos and a sink hole*

*Reventador volcano (Ecuador), activity update: steaming and ash emission*

http://www.volcanodiscovery.com/vie...ctivity-update-steaming-and-ash-emission.html

*Popocatepetl Volcano Threatening to Erupt, 19 Million Prepare to Evacuate*

http://www.christianpost.com/news/p...o-erupt-19-million-prepare-to-evacuate-73454/


*Increased volcano activity: Popocatepétl, Batu Tara, Tungurahua…*


http://www.setyoufreenews.com/2012/...urahua-santiaguito-volcan-de-fuego-lamington/

*Sangay volcano (Ecuador), activity update: growing lava dome, lava flows and ash explosions*


http://www.volcanodiscovery.com/san...-lava-dome-lava-flows-and-ash-explosions.html


*Russian Volcano Spews Ash to 9,500 Meters*

http://en.ria.ru/russia/20120417/172867616.html

*Mexico's Popocatépetl sleeping volcano awakens*


http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...cat-petl-sleeping-volcano-awakens-3483977.php

Rincón de la Vieja Rumbles

http://www.insidecostarica.com/dailynews/2012/april/15/costarica12041503.htm

Turrialba Volcano Increases Activity
http://www.insidecostarica.com/dailynews/2012/april/13/costarica12041301.htm



massive sinkhole in sweeden


----------



## xes (May 24, 2012)

loving this video of an erruption in Japan, great views of all the lightening in the smoke


----------



## xes (Jul 26, 2012)

And another one in Japan, this exposive erruption was filmed from several angles on the monitering webcams. The shockwave looked pretty powerful! 

http://www.news.com.au/national/dra...-camera-in-japan/story-fndo4eg9-1226435655510


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 26, 2012)

xes said:


> And another one in Japan, this exposive erruption was filmed from several angles on the monitering webcams. The shockwave looked pretty powerful!
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/national/dra...-camera-in-japan/story-fndo4eg9-1226435655510


 
Holy shit. That's a lot of built up force coming out right there.


----------



## xes (Aug 11, 2012)

BBC reporting that more than 180 people have been killed in 2 quakes in Iran.


----------



## xes (Aug 13, 2012)

Kind of volcano related, but there's a mass of floating pummice stones off the coast of New Zealand, the size of Belgium 
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap...MYifnQ?docId=8223b948c5294dd9b6a86dfac73b4dca



> WELLINGTON, New Zealand (AP) — A mass of small volcanic rocks nearly the size of Belgium has been discovered floating off the coast of New Zealand.
> The stretch of golf-ball-size pumice rocks was first spotted this week by a New Zealand air force plane about 1,000 kilometers (620 miles) northeast of Auckland. The rocks stretch for about 26,000 square kilometers (10,000 square miles).
> A navy ship took scientists to the rocks Thursday night. Naval Lt. Tim Oscar says the rocks appeared a brilliant white under a spotlight, like a giant ice shelf.
> He says it's the "weirdest thing" he's seen in 18 years at sea.
> ...









http://www.newstrackindia.com/newsd...s-3rd-active-volcano-around-New-Zealand-.html


----------



## souljacker (Aug 31, 2012)

7.9 quake off the coast of the phillipines. Thats a biggy.


----------



## xes (Sep 5, 2012)

That is a biggy, and there's just been another of simular size (7.6) magnitude off the coast of Costa Rica,
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc000cfsd.html


----------



## sptme (Sep 8, 2012)

Quake in Yunnan, China.  80 dead, 700 injured, 100,000 homeless
http://www.thehindu.com/news/international/article3873534.ece


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh no no no.


----------



## xes (Sep 8, 2012)

yes, a series of quakes rattled China, there was a dam which has had walls cracked, and the locals fear it could go.  (with good fucking reason too IMO!)


----------



## xes (Sep 8, 2012)

And Mt Fuji in Japan could be about to blow, the magma chamber is well past the stage it was at the last erruption.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 8, 2012)

That would make for a very bad time for Japan.


----------



## xes (Sep 8, 2012)

Indeed, there've been about 6 volcanos wake up since the big quake, (most in Islands away from the mainland) this would be dissasterous.


----------



## xes (Sep 8, 2012)

We've got a River turning red in China too.
http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blog...s-mystery-175232434--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## xes (Sep 10, 2012)

Santorini could be next




> Read more at: http://phys.org/news/2012-09-giant-balloon-magma-inflates-santorini.html#jCp
> A new survey suggests that the chamber of molten rock beneath Santorini's volcano expanded 10-20 million cubic metres – up to 15 times the size of London's Olympic Stadium – between January 2011 and April 2012.


----------



## xes (Sep 10, 2012)

One in Nicaragua has errupted.
http://www.euronews.com/newswires/1651174-nicaragua-volcano-belches-ash-cloud-residents-evacuated/


> MANAGUA (Reuters) – Nicaragua’s highest volcano belched an ash plume up to 3 miles (5 km) into the atmosphere on Saturday, prompting the evacuation of hundreds of nearby residents.
> There were no immediate reports of injuries or damage, authorities said. But the government issued a yellow alert, indicating emergency plans had been activated.


----------



## xes (Sep 12, 2012)

Strange goings on in South California. The Salton Sea is receeding quite rapidly, leaving mud geyzers, hot springs, and a sulferous smell which people up to 100 miles away can smell. 100s of small quakes in the last week or so. Me thinks something might be kicking off there. Definatly one to watch out for.
more in link.
http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-salton-stench-20120911,0,1741880.story


----------



## xes (Sep 13, 2012)

33,000 flee volcano in Guatemala
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap...GC-nFA?docId=323ba682fa4e46fab8f9aa13abfcbc97



> GUATEMALA CITY (AP) — Guatemala's head of emergency evacuations says more than 33,000 people are fleeing the eruption of a long-active volcano just outside one of the country's most famous tourist attractions.
> Sergio Cabanas says the evacuees are leaving some 17 villages around the Volcano of Fire, which sits about 10 miles (16 kilometers) from the colonial city of Antigua.
> The agency says the volcano spewed lava nearly 2,000 feet (600 meters) down slopes billowing with ash on Thursday.
> Seismologists also say a series of explosions have been coming from the 12,346-foot-high (3,763-meter-high) volcano.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 14, 2012)

xes said:


> We've got a River turning red in China too.
> http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blog...s-mystery-175232434--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## xes (Sep 14, 2012)

Obviously CGI, but why did it send a chill down my spine


----------



## mack (Mar 19, 2014)

Anyone want to give a knowledgeable view on Katla "expanding" ..just saw a piece on the DM site.


----------



## xes (Mar 22, 2014)

Found an article from 2011 about a bit of expansion, wouldn't be supprised if DM (whenever it's written like this, I like to pretend we're talking about Danger Mouse) have found an old article reposted, and not checked the dates, because recent data shows now much agoing on. A couple of earthquakes, but nothing to raise any eyebrows over an erruption threat.  Infact this says that the volcano is actually a little quieter than usual.

http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/

although on that link, this is also posted, which says local police have put up danger signs on Hekla. http://icelandreview.com/news/2014/03/19/hekla-volcano-eruption-hazard-signs-put


----------



## xes (Mar 22, 2014)

Mt Merapi has also been very active lately, but then it is a very active volcano in a very active region. Forgot about this thread, so cheers for bumping it, maybe I'll start posting the 5 minute news stuff here too, as hat usually covers any active earth stuff, and even has some links worth keeping an eye on, between solar activity and quakes. (he has an earthquake watch with quite a good result ratio) He does sometimes go on about the electric universe theory, but I dont know enough about it to say wether or not is bollocks.

todays news


(the sand pillar thing is quite interesting though)


----------



## 2hats (Apr 2, 2014)

Magnitude 8 earthquake off the northern Chilean coast (0046BST, 10km deep). Two after shocks (6.2, 5.5). Tsunami warning for the South American coast.

e2a: a ~2m tsunami wave was measured in the same locality about 6 minutes after the first event.

2e2a: revised up to magnitude 8.2


----------



## 2hats (Apr 2, 2014)

8 hours and 27 quakes subsequent to the M8.2 so far (around M5 or greater).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 2, 2014)

Poor Chileans. Hope they don't have any more casualties.  

They've had their fare share of big earthquakes in the past few years, so hopefully they'll have a period of relative calm for a couple of decades.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 4, 2014)

Yellowstone Supervolcano: Why Are Animals Mysteriously Fleeing National Park?



> In slightly ominous news, reports have surfaced of animals fleeing one of the world's most famous national parks.
> 
> Footage appears to show bison and other animals in a mass exodus from America's Yellowstone National Park sparking speculation that a mega volcano is about to explode, The Epoch Times reports.
> 
> ...


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 4, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=srjszz03RoY#t=13


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 4, 2014)

teqniq said:


> Yellowstone Supervolcano: Why Are Animals Mysteriously Fleeing National Park?



I like how they run on the right side of the road.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 4, 2014)

It's impossible to tell from that whether the bison were fleeing for other reasons. It's true that animals are able to sense changes in the crust and various means have been suggested - from infrasound to ions being released as the stress on the rocks below is ratcheted up just before an earthquake. The same must follow for humans but perhaps we just put odd subconscious feelings down to other feelings.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 4, 2014)

Miss Caphat - you might want to come to Blighty for a while just in case.


----------



## pesh (Apr 4, 2014)

teqniq said:


> Yellowstone Supervolcano: Why Are Animals Mysteriously Fleeing National Park?




Yellowstone have trotted out their chief Public Relations guy to reassure us that there is nothing to see here, the bison are just nipping out for a bite to eat.


----------



## InfoBurner (Jul 9, 2014)

http://www.volcanodiscovery.com/kat...uake-activity-uncertainty-level-declared.html

http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/myrdalsjokull/

Katla could be brewing


----------



## InfoBurner (Aug 18, 2014)

Hmmm, was a bit excited about a statistical blip, in the post above...However, Barðarbung, is really giving it some...

http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/aug/18/iceland-volcano-risk-raised-to-orange


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 25, 2014)

6.0 earthquake in California. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-28918600

Not the big one apparently.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 28, 2014)

Mt Ontake has been in eruption, without warning. Some 30 hikers have died.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-29399306


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 1, 2014)

Ontake is still spitting ash etc, the number of bodies found is up to 48, according to the BBC. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-29440982


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2015)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-32425370

Volcán Calbuco in Chile is erupting after decades of dormancy. Evacuations underway.


----------



## mack (Apr 23, 2015)

Stunning pictures


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 23, 2015)

This is one helluva photogenic eruption


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 23, 2015)

that's some eruption !

the daytime shot looks as if there are shock waves in the dust cloud.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## 2hats (Apr 24, 2015)

Though the regional advisory centre hasn't issued a warning yet, several airlines are starting to avoid the area. An American Airlines flight from Dallas to Buenos Aires has just turned around mid flight (not yet confirmed if this is ash avoidance) and earlier an Air France from Charles de Gaulle to Buenos Aires diverted to Rio (confirmed as ash avoidance).







A longwave IR satellite image taken yesterday clearly illustrates the evolution of the hot ash cloud off towards the NE (which would be in the direction of Buenos Aires, eventually):




e2a: several more flights now confirmed diverted/returned for reasons of ash avoidance.
2e2a: A Qantas flight from Sydney to Santiago has also given up and returned to Sydney after several hours out over the Pacific.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 24, 2015)

Another image from the same satellite in the IR taken at night picking up airglow. In this you can see concentric rings of atmospheric gravity waves centred on the eruption (encircled in blue):

Buenos Aires indicated by the red arrow, Santiago by the green.

Nice time lapse of the eruption:


----------



## 2hats (Apr 24, 2015)

The ash cloud quite obvious from the space station within the last hour:


----------



## 2hats (Apr 24, 2015)

The current ash advisory maps indicating the extent of the ash cloud to be avoided:


----------



## Crispy (Apr 24, 2015)

How about this for timing!


----------



## 2hats (Apr 25, 2015)

Authorities are advising locals to evacuate areas around Calbuco as there is a high risk of lahars and the risk of further eruption is high.

In other news a M7.8 earthquake (aftershocks of M6+) in Nepal this morning has caused extensive damage and a high number of injuries and fatalities due to building collapses in and around the capital.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 1, 2015)

Calbuco had erupted for the third time in eight days (bbc - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-32545006 ) A nice May day present - shovelling volcanic ash


----------



## DotCommunist (May 2, 2015)

underwater eruption. Why is gaia angry?

http://io9.com/an-undersea-volcano-may-be-erupting-off-the-us-northwes-1701473031


----------



## 2hats (May 3, 2015)

Ringing of the atmosphere (actually ripples of electron charge density in the ionosphere) spotted in GPS data, arising from the Nepalese earthquake:




As the Earth below trembled it repeatedly pushed on the lower atmosphere and those waves propagated up into the upper atmosphere. This disturbed the free electrons up there (stripped off atoms by the intense UV of the Sun) resulting in a variation in GPS signal arrival times (the radio path is altered by these waves and is one of the main sources of positional error in satellite navigation systems). This variation appeared in the receiver data (some 400km from the epicentre) just over 20 minutes after the quake.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 3, 2015)

2hats - thanks for that, fascinating ! I didn't know about electron charge density / earthquakes / GPS or their relationships, so I've learnt something today - I should be more careful.


----------



## 2hats (May 12, 2015)

A fairly large 7.4 has just occurred (within the last hour) in the vicinity of Everest on the Nepal/China border.

Interesting to note that some areas in Nepal have been shifted +/- 1.5m or so by the recent earth movements. Initial satellite data also suggests that (not entirely unsurprisingly) Everest may (perhaps) have reduced in height by a couple of centimetres or so (though this is yet to be confirmed through in situ GPS data) and moved sideways slightly.




e2a: Follow up quakes of 5.6 and 6.3 reported in quick succession in the Everest region within the last hour.


----------



## teqniq (May 26, 2015)

Wolf volcano erupts on Galapagos island


----------



## 2hats (May 29, 2015)

Mount Shindake in Japan (Kuchinoerabu Island in Kagoshima Prefecture) erupted early this morning. People are being evacuated. Pyroclastic flows reported. The ash plume has reached 9km altitude. Aircraft routing not yet affected.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 19, 2015)

Could start a new thread but I thought I'd drop this in here 

Very strong evidence of active volcanism on Venus has been observed by ESA's Venus Express spacecraft. Active and dynamically changing hot spots seen at the surface and near-surface, moving/changing location, with temperatures consistent with hot lava flows. Over the period of those observations the levels of sulphur dioxide were seen to rise sharply and fall as well (which quite possibly would indicate a contemporaneous eruptive period).


​


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 25, 2015)

And Mt Sinabung has erupted, again, today 25th June 2015 - last spat was (I think) on the 16th.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-33269198


----------



## 2hats (Jul 9, 2015)

Mount Raung (Indonesia) has erupted in the last few days, producing an ash cloud that is disrupting flights in the region (particularly towards the SE of the volcano) - primarily affecting those to/from Bali:


----------



## xes (Jul 27, 2015)

Erruption ash from 5 volcanos in Indonesia have made it a bit dark over there.

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/eruptions-ash-volcanoes-shroud-skies-indonesia-32610505



> Eruptions of ash at five volcanoes shrouded the skies over parts of the Indonesian archipelago Wednesday, forcing three airports to close.
> 
> Mount Raung on Java island blasted ash and debris up to 2,000 meters (6,560 feet) into the air after rumbling for several weeks, government volcanologist Surono said.
> 
> ...


----------



## xes (Jul 27, 2015)

Hakone in Japan has got indigestion or something.
http://en.rocketnews24.com/2015/07/27/hakone-volcano-erupts-on-small-scale/

The* Nevado Del Ruiz in Columbia is spewing ash. 
http://news.yahoo.com/volcanic-ash-forces-airport-closures-colombia-185014628.html

And the Cabulco volcano in Chilie is having a pop.
https://news.yahoo.com/video/chile-volcano-rare-eruptions-more-230440529-cbs.html*


----------



## xes (Jul 27, 2015)

Ubinas volcano in Peru has had a 'large ash emission'.
http://www.peruthisweek.com/news-ubinas-volcano-registers-large-ash-emission-107122

and 2 uderwater volcanos off of the coast of Grenada have sprung into life.
http://abcnews.go.com/International...no-called-kick-em-jenny-rumbling-off-32647228

Nice to see this thread still going btw


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2015)

xes said:


> Ubinas volcano in Peru has had a 'large ash emission'.
> http://www.peruthisweek.com/news-ubinas-volcano-registers-large-ash-emission-107122
> 
> and 2 uderwater volcanos off of the coast of Grenada have sprung into life.
> ...


more volcanick brutality than you can shake a stick at


----------



## xes (Jul 27, 2015)

Complete with videos in the daily mail!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ast-Turtle-Mountain-Island.html#ixzz3gTP5NZA5

(off the coast of Tiawan, another underwater volcano, cool videos)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 28, 2015)

We could really do with some volcanoes in Britain - it would give us something else to talk about than the weather. We could plonk it in East Anglia - and finally make that part of the country interesting.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 28, 2015)

It'd give the locals something to climb.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 28, 2015)

nah, NFN !
they'ld worship it and if they could find any, sacrifice virgins .... 

... only jokin' !!


----------



## xes (Jul 28, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We could really do with some volcanoes in Britain - it would give us something else to talk about than the weather. We could plonk it in East Anglia - and finally make that part of the country interesting.


Well, there are a few extinct ones, and as the first page (post?) of this thread prooves, just because we think they're extinct, doesn't mean they are. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_volcanoes_in_the_United_Kingdom


----------



## xes (Jul 28, 2015)

A little earthquake swarm activity on Mt Meakan in Japan suggests there could be a small erruption imminent.

http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/site/index.php?pageid=event_desc&edis_id=VA-20150728-49382-JPN


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 16, 2015)

Cotopaxi seems to waking up some more

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...oads-homes-and-cars-with-powder-10456688.html


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 16, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Cotopaxi seems to waking up some more
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...oads-homes-and-cars-with-powder-10456688.html



Interesting that the last significant eruption was in 1907, so I wonder when it is next due to go off.  

http://www.volcanodiscovery.com/cotopaxi.html


----------



## yield (Aug 16, 2015)

Already posted


----------



## xes (Aug 21, 2015)

Colima volcano in Columbia had a small eruption over the past 2 days.



> The Colima Volcano erupted twice on Thursday (August 20) morning, spewing ash and smoke more than 3 kilometres (1.86 miles) into the air. Located in the southwestern Mexican state of Colima, the Fire Volcano's first eruption occurred at 8:00 am local time (1300 GMT) and the second at 9:20 am (1420 GMT). The volcano has been exhibiting activity since July 9. Over the last month, nearby villages have been blanketed with thick coats of ash, prompting evacuations. Officially known as the Colima Volcano, it was previously active in January and February of 2015 and is part of the Pacific's Ring of Fire Mexico contains over 3,000 volcanos but only 14 are considered active. Major eruptions have included the 1953 eruption of the Paricutin Volcano in Michoacan, the 1982 eruption of Tacana Volcano in Chiapas and the 1986 eruption of the Colima Volcano. The Colima Volcano has erupted more than 40 times since the 16th century and local authorities have an emergency plan that includes continuous observation of the volcano and mandatory evacuations, if needed.





http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/site/index.php?pageid=event_desc&edis_id=VE-20150821-49751-MEX


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 10, 2015)

In case anyone is interested, there are a fair few Twitter feeds for earthquakes that might be worth following.

Large Quakes LA - @bigQuakesLA

USGS Big Quakes - @USGSBigQuakes

USGS Tweet Earthquake Dispatch - @USGSted

Earthquakes Tsunamis - @NewEarthquake

LA QuakeBot - @earthquakesLA

Earthquake Info - @QuakeReports

USGS - @USGS

Loads more of course - here and here, for example.

Oddly, there doesn't seem to be such a variety of feeds for volcanoes.  If anyone knows of any it would be good if you could post them on the thread.  

ETA - found one volcano feed - Volcano Alert - @VolcanoAlert


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 12, 2015)

Colima and Popocatepetl have erupted.

Mexico’s Colima And Popocatepetl Volcanoes Erupt, Shoot Out Ash And Smoke In Fresh Rumblings

Here's a good picture of Colima - date unknown although if was posted on Twitter on 4 September.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 1, 2015)

Just noticed on the beeb that Popocatpetl has had another eruption (ash) a couple of days ago. (30 Oct 2015)

e2a link
Ash spews from Popocatepetl volcano in Mexico - BBC News


----------



## xes (Nov 3, 2015)

Been a few large cracks opening up.

A crack 750 yards long split open in Wyoming on the Big Horn Mountains. Apparently only taking a week or 2 to get from no crack, to this bad boy.






SEE IT: Massive crack opens up in Wyoming mountain

ON Oct 15, when the 7.1 mag earthquake hit the Phillapines, this crack appeared.






In the article it states that villagers have walked up to 5 km along it, and not found the end.
Philippine quake created extended rocky wall | The Japan Times

Another in Mexico




SEE IT: Massive crack opens in Mexico

In other crack related news, a crack first spotted in 2005, thought to possibly be the start of a new ocean, may have ripped open in just a couple of days. (I remember starting a thread on it)
Giant crack in Africa formed in just days

And a newly found crack in the ocean floor off the coast of spain, could suggest that in 220 million or so years, Europe will be a fuck lot closer to the Americas than it is now and the Atlantic will not exist.
Atlantic Ocean to Disappear in 200 Million Years?


----------



## xes (Nov 26, 2015)

Did the watch just get easier?

I don't really know what to make of it, but I know the Suspicious0bservers bloke has been trying to predict earthquakes using various different factors for a while now. Results varied, main factors used were planetary alignments, coronal hole streams, so called 'earth spots' and the arrival of other forms of space weather. He claims in this video, to have predicted several quakes, with a threshold point of 6.4, anything lower doesn't count. In the first 2 weeks he got about 6 predictions right, and a couple wrong. He seems to know his stuff, but charmers often do. (he does crowd fund a living from this, even though he's already minted)

Anyone out there able to refute his claims, or even just add some lamens terms for what he's blathering on about half the time.

Here's the video where he makes the claims,_not at all_ presumptiously titled either.


2hats give you a tinkle, as you seem to know your stuff on space related fun and games.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 3, 2015)

Mount Etna Eruption Chokes The Mediterranean Sky With Ash And Lightning


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 6, 2016)

This was the building that seems to have caused the most casualties in Tainan yesterday. It does look rather dodgy from the outside even if that's with the benefit of hindsight:

 

Inside it seems to have had rubbish instead of concrete


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 6, 2016)

Roughly  this time last year I was standing on the edge of Mount Bromo in eastern Java watching it cough up small amounts of ash and plume as it always does. It's now erupting for the second time this century. Not as spectacular as any pictures above but enough to stop tourism in the area. Highly recommend anyone going to visit if in the area (once it's stopped major erupting). You can see pictures of these eruptions, which have been going on since early December, by googling 'Bromo erupts' (obviously). I have some pretty cool pics from last year I might put up if I ever get off this first generation IPad.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 6, 2016)

Meanwhile in Japan - Sakurajima volcano in Kagoshima prefecture erupts:


----------



## teqniq (Aug 29, 2016)

Iceland's biggest volcano is set to erupt


----------



## 2hats (Sep 1, 2016)

Magnitude 7.1 just off the coast of New Zealand's North Island in the last hour.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 1, 2016)

Hope there is no major damage or loss of life - that's a fairly hefty one.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 1, 2016)

A few aftershocks in the immediate area of 5+ since the 7.1 quake.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2016)

Another earthquake in New Zealand - 7.8.

New Zealand earthquake: strong aftershocks as roads and rivers blocked – live


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2016)

USGS link:

M7.8  - 53km NNE of Amberley, New Zealand


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2016)

This might disrupt train services...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2016)

Looks like there's been major damage sadly, but only two confirmed fatalities. 

Favourite picture so far is this one of some very lucky cows.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 14, 2016)

(Being somewhat flippant but....) this was the scene of carnage that greeted us this morning at our house in Blenheim


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 14, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Looks like there's been major damage sadly, but only two confirmed fatalities.
> 
> Favourite picture so far is this one of some very lucky cows.
> 
> View attachment 95470





Mrs Miggins said:


> (Being somewhat flippant but....) this was the scene of carnage that greeted us this morning at our house in Blenheim
> 
> View attachment 95478




Lucky cows.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 14, 2016)

FFS! Does anyone here believe in PhotoShop?

Seriously!

I mean seriously!


----------



## xes (Nov 15, 2016)

Are you trying to say that Mrs Miggins picture is a fake? Bit harsh.

Poor cows, bet they were shitting it. (assuming they have now been rescued) Wonder if the rest of the herd were that lucky


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 15, 2016)

xes said:


> Are you trying to say that Mrs Miggins picture is a fake? Bit harsh.
> 
> Poor cows, bet they were shitting it. (assuming they have now been rescued) Wonder if the rest of the herd were that lucky



They were rescued!
The cow family stranded by the New Zealand earthquake has been saved


----------



## peterkro (Nov 21, 2016)

7.3 Japan NE Iwaka.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 21, 2016)

That's off Fukashima (sp?)...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 21, 2016)

pretty sure there will be no repeat of that nuke powqer plant failure- they'll have locked it down well tight.


----------



## peterkro (Nov 21, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> That's off Fukashima (sp?)...


Yes,coverage in Eglishish here:

Live: Japan 7.3 quake


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 21, 2016)

that's not good, although 10ft *should* be under the defence height - assuming that they are still fit for purpose* !
and it is Fukushima, my phonetic spelling attempt failed ...
e2a - * after the damage from 2011 event


----------



## souljacker (Nov 21, 2016)

Backwash on that live stream.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 8, 2016)

Pretty big M8.0 earthquake just off the Solomon Islands in the Pacific. Widespread tsunami risk for the Solomon islands, Vanuatu, Papua New Guinea, Nauru, New Caledonia and Tuvalu thought to be high over the next few hours. Risk to Hawaii under evaluation.

Edit: now revised to M7.7

2e2a: re-evaluated to M7.8 and tsunami warnings for the Solomon islands, Vanuatu and Papua New Guinea only.


----------



## peterkro (Dec 8, 2016)

Not liked for the Quake obnov. but the reporting of it.NZ on Tsunami alert seems unlikely but possible.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 15, 2016)

Interesting BBC News item on the data products coming out of the European Sentinel radar (SAR) satellites (1A+1B). The UK Centre for Observation and Modelling of Earthquakes, Volcanoes and Tectonics (COMET) are processing interferometric data to produce maps of tectonic strain, arising as the Earth's crust very slowly buckles and stretches. Initially these are of the Alpine-Himalayan seismic belt, but eventually they will be extended to all major seismic areas.





Illustration of the westwards march of the bulk of Turkey relative to surrounding areas of Asia:




COMET have also analysed data relevant to the recent NZ and Italian quakes.




The technique highlights movements of a few millimetres per 100km per year and in doing so will hopefully lead to maps of regions most at risk from quakes, including regions probably previously thought to be fairly stable.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 17, 2016)

M8.0 just east of Papua New Guinea a few minutes ago.

In other earthquake news - an interesting citizen science smartphone based seismometer app: MyShake


> Our goal is to build a worldwide seismic network and use the data to reduce the effects of earthquakes on us as individuals, and our society as a whole. MyShake also provides users with information about recent earthquakes around the world and significant global historical earthquakes.
> MyShake is a free app for Android phones that has the ability to recognize earthquake shaking using the sensors in every smartphone. The app runs “silently” in the background on your phone using very little power – just like the step-tracking fitness apps. When the shaking fits the vibrational profile of an earthquake, the app sends the anonymous information to our central system that confirms the location and magnitude of the quake.


One aim is to be able to give people several seconds warning of quakes (P-waves arriving ahead of destructive S-waves and surface waves) to give them extra time to move to a safer location (get out of building and in to the open).

e2a: Tsunami warning 1058UTC: hazardous tsunami waves from this earthquake are possible within the next three hours along some coasts of Papua New Guinea, Solomon Islands, Pohnpei, Chuuk, Indonesia, Nauru, Kosrae and Vanuatu.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 18, 2016)

I've downloaded the My shake app.. Didn't take long to turn off notifications.. So many earthquakes :O


----------



## 2hats (Jan 8, 2017)

New research suggests that Northern Europe gets a good coating of ash from a volcanic eruption on average every 44+/-7 years (based on the last 1000 years of data - derived from soil core samples taken from peat lands and lake beds). The main source of such ash is Icelandic eruptions of VEI>=4 (that's an Eyjafjallajökull or stronger).

DOI:10.1016/j.epsl.2016.11.054


----------



## teqniq (Jan 23, 2017)

> Webcams have caught the dramatic eruption of Mexico’s Colima volcano on 19 January 2017, which has seen an increase in activity since October.
> 
> The explosion sent a large plume of ash and smoke 2,000m (6,561 feet) above the crater.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2hats (Feb 1, 2017)

Kilauea continues to erupt and down at the Kamokuna ocean entry has produced a spectacular 'firehose' the last few days...


----------



## 2hats (Feb 10, 2017)

_Firehose_ still flowing (with lava bench collapses _cleaning_ the entry point from time to time):

(Original USGS video here.)
USGS geologist explanation:


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 10, 2017)

Katla volcano (Iceland) - CURRENT ACTIVITY - Increasing number of earthquakes ?

Katla and the associated range have been increasing in activity end of 2016 and continuing now.  It has become a bit of a talking point as generally the attitude to earthquakes and eruptions is a bit shrug of shoulders but the massive increase in tourism means that the evacuation plans for the areas likely to be affected are no longer viable.


----------



## peterkro (Feb 11, 2017)

5.2 moderate near Culverden  2/3rds way up The South Island NZ.No reports of casualties or property damage yet/


----------



## teqniq (Mar 1, 2017)

Italy's Mount Etna Erupts


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 1, 2017)

That's Etna's first eruption in 2017, IIRC the first significant event for a couple of years.
I can't tell from that view if it is the main crater, or one of the flank ones.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 16, 2017)

BBC news crew caught up in a bit of activity on Etna earlier today. Several in the party injured.


Camera women’s jacket…


----------



## xes (Mar 16, 2017)

That doesn't really look like the sort of jacket you'd want to expose to any sort of high temperature. Not the sort of thing to wear whilst filming an active volcano at quite close range I'd have thought,


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 16, 2017)

ooopppppsss !

I thought Etna was "relatively" sedate when erupting lava ... got that a bit wrong


----------



## Voley (Mar 16, 2017)

xes said:


> That doesn't really look like the sort of jacket you'd want to expose to any sort of high temperature. Not the sort of thing to wear whilst filming an active volcano at quite close range I'd have thought,


I agree. It's got a fucking great hole in it for a start.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 16, 2017)

Pfft! I've had worse hot rock burns from a joint.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## 2hats (Nov 27, 2017)

Mt Agung getting really itchy now. Small phreatic eruptions have been observed for several days but magmatic eruptions began Saturday. An ash cloud, up to 30kft, expanding to the south and east has impacted some aviation (aviation code red) with ash raining down on some areas. All flights from Australia now cancelled (local airport now reported closed). Volcanic activity alert level pegged at the highest notch (four=warning, eruption imminent/on-going). Evacuations out to 10km from the volcano.

Live seismogram.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 27, 2017)

Should I be worried about Agung - seems to be a violent type ?

Hope the locals are safely evacuated.


----------



## Juno4000 (Nov 27, 2017)

StoneRoad said:


> Should I be worried about Agung - seems to be a violent type ?
> 
> Hope the locals are safely evacuated.



Should be worried? How far away around the world are you?


----------



## 2hats (Nov 27, 2017)

StoneRoad said:


> Should I be worried about Agung - seems to be a violent type ?


That all rather depends on how close you plan on getting to it in the coming weeks/months.

At the last eruption in 1963 some 2000 locals, within about 10km of the volcano, were killed (lava, ash, pyroclastic flows, lahars) - hence the current extent of the evacuation zone. It produced some interesting sunsets with luminous twilight glows globally for many months afterwards plus contributed to a small (<0.5 degC), temporary, global cooling (due to SO2 emission producing a short lived sulphuric acid haze that curbs solar UV input - eventually the suspended droplets return to Earth, generally being washed out by precipitation). Rolling forward to now obviously there will be some aviation impact but the degree of which will depend on the nature and size of the eruption and atmospheric state prevailing at the time and thereafter.


----------



## 2hats (Nov 28, 2017)

Got significantly more active overnight with increased seismicity:

but has calmed a little in the last couple of hours.

Video taken a few hours ago illustrates both gaseous steam (white) and ash (dark) plumes being vented from the summit (suggests two separate vents):


----------



## Elika (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey xes how did you miss the earthquake in Nepal yesterday???!! ANd the wall of the British Embassy falls in Kathmandu and kills 3 people too!!!1 Wake up xes, wake up world!!!


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 1, 2017)

Mount Agung finally blew.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 1, 2017)

Just eruptive events. Last time, in 1963, it rumbled on spasmodically for a month before it really blew.


----------



## bimble (Dec 1, 2017)

I really hope it is over quickly and damage is contained by all the preparations that have been made this time. The longer tourists stay away it'll be an economic disaster for so many people as well as everything else.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 4, 2017)

Clearly upset at being upstaged by Indonesia, Iceland is making a comeback…

Öræfajökull has been experiencing a swarm of minor earthquakes since midsummer which might indicate it is waking back up. This particular beauty produced Icelands’s largest known explosive eruption of the last 1000 years when it kicked off in 1362 (the last but one eruption, the other being a lesser one in 1727).


----------



## 2hats (Dec 11, 2017)

Agung getting a little more lively overnight/today, generating plenty of ash:













Live video feed:


----------



## teqniq (Jan 7, 2018)

Volcano thought to be dormant erupts for the first time in known history


----------



## 2hats (Jan 10, 2018)

Fairly large quake  (7.8) off the coast of Honduras a few minutes ago.


----------



## Supine (Jan 10, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Volcano thought to be dormant erupts for the first time in known history



Just south of the rather charmingly named Blup Blup Island


----------



## teqniq (Jan 22, 2018)

Alert level raised as Philippine volcano explodes


----------



## 2hats (Jan 23, 2018)

Big mag 8.1 (shallow, 20km) off the southern coast of Alaska just now (USGS). Preliminary tsunami warning issued for Hawaii with arrival due 1426UTC.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 23, 2018)

Soldier killed and 11 hurt as Japanese volcano erupts near ski resort


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 24, 2018)

2hats said:


> Big mag 8.1 (shallow, 20km) off the southern coast of Alaska just now (USGS). Preliminary tsunami warning issued for Hawaii with arrival due 1426UTC.



Just small tsunami at Kodiak, most alerts stood down.
Alaska tsunami fears prompt evacuation


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 1, 2018)

A nice round-up from the BBC  - Ring of Fire is active - but that's normal

and gently squashing the scare-mongering about activity in the "Pacific Ring of Fire" ...


----------



## 2hats (Feb 20, 2018)

Mt Sinabung has kicked off overnight, but apparently no one hurt. Volcanic ash advisories in place for flights.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## 2hats (Feb 25, 2018)

Large 7.4-7.6 earthquake just in Papua New Guinea. No tsunami threat.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 5, 2018)

*Kilauea: Earthquakes follow eruptions from Hawaii volcano*
*
BBC info - Massive quake follows Hawaii eruptions*


----------



## hipipol (May 24, 2018)

Hawaii :- Daily reports from the USGS are on this Youtube channel


Big Island Video News


----------



## bimble (Jun 29, 2018)

It’s happening again ..(bali) I got in last night and now they’ve temporarily shut the airport (because of ash clouds ).Everyone seems calm but .
The pic on way from airport yesterday ..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2018)

Hope the eruption doesn't cause any major problems bimble


----------



## 2hats (Jul 16, 2018)

A new ‘island’ (technically an emerged submarine tumulus) has formed off the coast of Big Island.




More here.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 22, 2018)

Anak Krakatau, the spawn of Krakatoa, has been erupting.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 31, 2018)

2hats said:


> Öræfajökull has been experiencing a swarm of minor earthquakes since midsummer which might indicate it is waking back up. This particular beauty produced Icelands’s largest known explosive eruption of the last 1000 years when it kicked off in 1362 (the last but one eruption, the other being a lesser one in 1727).


Now getting more active:


> Öræfajökull volcano is showing clear signs of unrest with an inflation phase for at least a year and a half. The inflation is ongoing and it is reflected by increased seismic activity and characteristic deformation pattern. There are no signs of decrease in the inflation rate or the seismicity. The state of unrest persists despite a decrease in geothermal activity since last December. The source causing the inflation is most likely injection of new magma. The volume change since the start of the unrest is of the order of magnitude of 10 million m3 (about 0.2 m3/sec) comparable to the intrusion activity in Eyjafjallajökull some years before the eruption in 2010. New resistivity measurements indicate the presence of geothermally altered rocks at shallow levels inside the caldera consistent with intermittent high temperature geothermal activity as seen in many other volcanoes.
> 
> Öræfajökull is in a typical preparation stage before an eruption but the temporal evolution and the outcome is unknown. Increase in the geothermal activity with associated floods and gas release is a possible scenario.



Has the potential to make Eyjafjallajökull look like a burp with extensive economic/travel impacts (maritime as well as air).

Pronunciation: err-iver-yerkotl


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 28, 2019)

Did the earth move for you cupid_stunt?

A minor 3.6 earthquake happened near the south coast yesterday. 

Earthquake info : M3.6 earthquake on Wed, 27 Feb 03:42:21 UTC / ENGLAND, UNITED KINGDOM - 52 experience reports


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 28, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Did the earth move for you cupid_stunt?
> 
> A minor 3.6 earthquake happened near the south coast yesterday.
> 
> Earthquake info : M3.6 earthquake on Wed, 27 Feb 03:42:21 UTC / ENGLAND, UNITED KINGDOM - 52 experience reports



Near the south coast?  Have they moved Surrey, and not told me? 

The epicenter was about 25 miles/50 Km north of here, and nothing was felt here. 

I've lost count of the number of earthquakes they have had up there in the last couple of years, since oil exploration drilling started, despite having none in over 50 years before, the oil company & the Oil and Gas Authority denies it has anything to do with drilling. 



> But three geologists at Edinburgh University, including one who attended the OGA workshop, concluded before this month’s earth tremors:
> 
> “Future oil exploration and production close to critically-stressed faults in the Weald is likely to result in similar earthquake events.”
> 
> Update: Record-level earthquake in Newdigate, Surrey – calls for reopening of inquiry into links to oil industry


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 2, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Near the south coast?  Have they moved Surrey, and not told me?



It was near enough the south coast.  

Similar to up here with the fracking shite up in Lancashire.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 16, 2019)

Vesuvius having a few earthquakes ...

Mount Vesuvius WARNING after the Italy's Volcano hit by 34 Earthquakes in One day


----------



## StoneRoad (May 25, 2019)

Mt Agung (Bali) has been hissin' 'n' spittin' , again

Flights resume after Bali volcano disruption


----------



## MrSki (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 19, 2019)

MrSki said:


>




Felt this (even though it was miles and miles away) whilst watching the scene in _Good Omens_ where the apocalyptic storm is kicking in!


----------



## MrSki (Jun 19, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Felt this (even though it was miles and miles away) whilst watching the scene in _Good Omens_ where the apocalyptic storm is kicking in!


Glad nothing seemed to come from it. 6.8 is pretty strong.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 19, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Glad nothing seemed to come from it. 6.8 is pretty strong.



Yeah, the scales of tremors here are a bit confusing. It depends on the type of quake. Some feel like the building has been kicked in the side, others are more like shaking. We had one closer to home Monday morning which ensured an abrupt waking and diving under the sheets. Like that's going to help


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 3, 2019)

One dead as volcano erupts on Italian island


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 4, 2019)

Fucking hell!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 6, 2019)

7.1 magnitude aftershock rattles southern California


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 4, 2019)

A nice picture of Etna.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 27, 2019)

The pumice raft in the Pacific is creating it's own weather systems.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 27, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The pumice raft in the Pacific is creating it's own weather systems.


And it's your favourite weather, too! Clouds 

Any possibility of thunderstorms and blizzards, do you think?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 27, 2019)

existentialist said:


> Any possibility of thunderstorms and blizzards, do you think?


Hopefully.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## teqniq (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## MrSki (Aug 28, 2019)

teqniq said:


>



Fuck me I hope they have a motor on that boat.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 28, 2019)

Indeed, they are too close.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 31, 2019)

A nice picture of Stromboli.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 31, 2019)

The Stromboli eruption on Wednesday / 28th August included, unusually, a pyroclastic flow down the NW flank of the cone, which was fairly weak and didn't go far out to sea before collapsing. Luckily for then people in that boat ! The ash column got to c2km. No lava this time, as far as I have been able to find out.
All rather violent for the normally gently behaved "Lighthouse of the Med" which normally chucks "bombs" out, which tend to fall down the Sciara del Fuoco (Stream of fire) the depression / scree slope on the Northern flank of the cone.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 3, 2019)

Reports on some more research regarding Anak Krakatoa's "little" spat on 22 December 2018 (I'm not forgetting the loss of life and all the other damage - it could have been much worse).

Volcano's tsunami trigger was 'relatively small'

e2a - this info as well
Collapsed volcano's tsunami simulated


----------



## extra dry (Nov 21, 2019)

Just felt a few shakes here in Bangkok. App. quake in Laos 21/11/19.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 21, 2019)

extra dry said:


> Just felt a few shakes here in Bangkok. App. quake in Laos 21/11/19.


6.1 apparently

https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us70006ara/executive


----------



## Poi E (Dec 9, 2019)

New Zealand volcano: 'no survivors' on White Island, police believe – live news

Poor bastards fried by a pyroclastic cloud, I guess [edit: hydrothermal blast apparently]. Had mates who visited Whakaari as part of geophysics and said it was a scary place (and I'd accompanied them to all sorts of volcanic areas in NZ, incl some fun at Ruapehu in the 90s.) Unbelievable that 10,000 tourists go a year. This is what happens when no insurance is required for tour operators as no party in NZ can be sued for negligence causing death or personal injury.

Warning levels raised just three weeks ago Volcanic alert level rises on White Island


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 9, 2019)

Walking on or in a live crater when there is a raised risk level for eruptions is not sensible.
e2a - especially one prone to steam blasts see
BBC coverage ...
New Zealand volcano eruption kills at least five


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 9, 2019)

You'd never catch me doing that.

 

(That's me, doing that)

It took a whole 12 months after I took this photo to erupt.

(Mount Bromo, Indonesia).


----------



## Supine (Dec 9, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> You'd never catch me doing that.
> 
> View attachment 192447
> 
> ...



I've been there. I was quiet scared tbh


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 16, 2019)

More studies ref anak Krakatau (working out where the "missing" mass had got to after last year's eruption)

Giant blocks from Anak Krakatau litter ocean floor


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 5, 2020)

Friends were watching one of the "journey to the centre of the earth" films a few days ago.

The protagonists were in a "war canoe" being paddled to an island, they then walked into a crater.
From the profile and some later shots it looked very, very like Whakaari ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 13, 2020)

Mexico (10th Jan 2020) ...

There is also a timelapse of Popocatpetl eruption


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 13, 2020)

Phillipines 
Ta'al this time, or rather, again. Ash plume on Sunday 12th and lava on Monday 13th Jan 2020. See 2nd image pair. Plus there is a lightning timelapse.









						Taal volcano: Lava spews as 'hazardous eruption' feared
					

Authorities have warned that a "hazardous eruption" could take place "within hours or days".



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Also a series of images ...








						In pictures: Taal erupts and coats Philippines towns in ash
					

The Philippines volcano emitted a huge ash cloud on Sunday, and started spewing lava the next day.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 28, 2020)

Just seen on C4 news there has been a 7+ quake in the Caribbean. An under sea one at shallow depth. Let's hope that it isn't serious


----------



## 2hats (Jan 28, 2020)

Tsunami warning of up to 1m for Jamaica, the Cayman Islands, and Cuba (the arrival time for the first two has just passed already), Honduras, Belize and parts of the Mexican coast.




Tsunami waves have been observed.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 28, 2020)

Was looking to see if the Beeb has any coverage - nothing (yet) as at 20:30


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 28, 2020)

2hats said:


> Tsunami warning of up to 1m for Jamaica, the Cayman Islands, and Cuba (the arrival time for the first two has just passed already), Honduras, Belize and parts of the Mexican coast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's hope any deluge is minimal and not life threatening


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 28, 2020)

Finally spotted the beeb coverage (just before 22:00)









						Caribbean earthquake of 7.7 prompts office evacuations in Miami
					

The 7.7-magnitude quake prompted brief tsunami warnings and office evacuations in Miami, Florida.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## 2hats (Feb 16, 2020)

Popocatepetl kicks off once more...


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 16, 2020)

2hats said:


> Popocatepetl kicks off once more...



Dat's one of the regulars for that sort of thing.
Film is quite spectacular - Ta for the link.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 3, 2020)

Merapi (Indonesia) has just coughed ... (19:16 GMT 3rd March 2020)


----------



## teqniq (Apr 10, 2020)

I know it's a 'maybe' but just what we need right now.









						Awakening volcanic region in Iceland 'could cause disruption for centuries'
					

Reykjanes peninsula’s last active period started in 10th century and lasted 300 years




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 10, 2020)

That could well cause a few problems ...

(and be a bit of a tourist trap)


----------



## little_legs (Apr 11, 2020)

2020 is wild


----------



## little_legs (Apr 11, 2020)

This is not volcano nor earthquake related, just on the theme of 2020 being wild:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 22, 2020)

A nice picture of Pacaya in Guatemala.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 23, 2020)

A 7.5 quake in Mexico.









						Mexico earthquake: deaths as 7.5-magnitude tremor hits Oaxaca state
					

Quake strikes in south of country but is felt more than 400 miles away in Mexico City




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 20, 2020)

An interesting article - scientists in New Zealand have developed an early warning system for volcanic eruptions.  They say it's not foolproof, but if it works at least some of the time it will be better than nothing.









						New Zealand scientists invent volcano warning system
					

Researchers claim system could save lives in situations like the Whakaari/White Island eruption in 2019, which killed 21 people




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## teqniq (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## planetgeli (Aug 10, 2020)

Four minutes worth. Notable for the woman who decides it's time to get her washing in as the enormous ash cloud rolls over the village roofs and the last minute of the video which looks like armageddon with the roads and village covered in deep ash.


----------



## 2hats (Sep 19, 2020)

Google making use of individual Android handsets to detect and provide advanced warning of earthquakes.


> Starting today, your Android phone can be part of the Android Earthquake Alerts System, wherever you live in the world. This means your Android phone can be a mini seismometer, joining millions of other Android phones out there to form the world’s largest earthquake detection network.
> 
> All smartphones come with tiny accelerometers that can sense signals that indicate an earthquake might be happening. If the phone detects something that it thinks may be an earthquake, it sends a signal to our earthquake detection server, along with a coarse location of where the shaking occurred. The server then combines information from many phones to figure out if an earthquake is happening. We’re essentially racing the speed of light (which is roughly the speed at which signals from a phone travel) against the speed of an earthquake. And lucky for us, the speed of light is much faster!











						Earthquake detection and early alerts, now on your Android phone
					

Two new Android initiatives designed to provide timely earthquake information and alert people before the next earthquake shakes their home.



					blog.google
				




The system detecting and alerting for an earthquake near LA yesterday:


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 30, 2020)

And yet another Indonesian volcano has puked ...

Indonesia: Thousands flee after volcano erupts - BBC News


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 2, 2020)

Interesting article about the internal structure of an extinct volcano.









						Terrawatch: what does the inside of a volcano look like?
					

Detailed analysis of a buried extinct volcano in the Faroe-Shetland Basin reveals some surprises




					www.theguardian.com
				




The paper they link to is here

Inside the volcano: Three-dimensional magmatic architecture of a buried shield volcano | Geology | GeoScienceWorld (you have to open the PDF to see the full paper)


----------



## 2hats (Dec 28, 2020)

Etna has been putting on a good display the last week or so.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanx 2hats 

Etna being quite spectacular ...

(just been reading about the 1908 Messina 'quake and tsunami, so I was thinking about Etna)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 29, 2020)

The news on an intact snack bar being found at Pompeii is interesting - surprisingly well preserved.














						Exceptionally well-preserved snack bar unearthed in Pompeii
					

The frescoed thermopolium, a Roman-era fast-food stall, is the first to be fully excavated




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 16, 2021)

Semeru making a mess (again)

Mount Semeru: Erupting volcano spews ash above Indonesia's Java island - BBC News


----------



## teqniq (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## 2hats (Feb 17, 2021)

Pyroclastic flow seen at the onset of the eruption:


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 17, 2021)

I had a feeling that Etna might be going to have another "hiss n spite" this year, there seems to be more volcanic energy about [in my very unscientific opinion]. 

But that's a good one, especially as it's from the summit.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 18, 2021)

A few nice pictures of Etna on the page below.














						Mount Etna erupts in spectacular fashion – in pictures
					

Europe’s most active volcano has erupted, with high lava fountains and several magma flows, and copious ash and lapilli reaching as far as Catania




					www.theguardian.com
				




We could really do with an active volcano in the UK - it would liven things up no end.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 18, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We could really do with an active volcano in the UK - it would liven things up no end.



Together with seagulls, that's another fucking thing we could do without, you weirdo.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Together with seagulls, that's another fucking thing we could do without, you weirdo.


We should have an active volcano on the south coast to stop you whinging about the lovely seagulls.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 2, 2021)

Mt Sinabung ... (again, on Tuesday 2nd March 2021)

Timelapse shows Indonesia's Mount Sinabung erupting - BBC News


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 2, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We should have an active volcano on the south coast to stop you whinging about the lovely seagulls.


Hmmm roast seagull.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2021)

She's gonna blow!








						From Iceland — BREAKING: Eruption Now Very Likely On The Way
					

New data being reviewed by scientists in Iceland now show strong signs that a volcanic eruption may be on the...



					grapevine.is


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 4, 2021)

Quite a hefty quake off New Zealand earlier









						Thousands of New Zealanders allowed to return home after tsunami alert
					

Residents on North Island instructed to evacuate after three earthquakes felt across the country in one day




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## peterkro (Mar 4, 2021)

Three quakes plus after shocks, Tsunami warnings for large parts of coast, people heading for higher ground. That is off North East N.Z. , Tsunami expected in a few minutes.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Mar 4, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Hmmm roast seagull.


If roast seagull tasted good there would not be so many of the fuckers.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 5, 2021)

Meanwhile in SW Iceland, over 18,000 earthquakes in the past week as magma is on the move. Might lead to less violent effusive flows.









						South-west Iceland is shaking – and may be about to erupt
					

The last time south-west Iceland experienced a turbulent period of earthquakes and volcanic eruptions was in the 1300s.




					theconversation.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 12, 2021)

Yesterday, the 11th March ...

A decade since the devastation from the Sendai earthquake & tsunami.
Japan's triple disaster 10 years on: The day ‘tomorrow didn’t come’ - BBC News
Especially this ...
Fukushima disaster: What happened at the nuclear plant? - BBC News


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 12, 2021)

A summary of recent events ...

Etna: Life beneath the volcanic dust of repeated eruptions - BBC News


----------



## 2hats (Mar 19, 2021)

2hats said:


> Meanwhile in SW Iceland, over 18,000 earthquakes in the past week as magma is on the move. Might lead to less violent effusive flows.
> View attachment 257453
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2hats (Mar 20, 2021)

"The first image of the eruption. Taken from the Coast Guard helicopter. The southern end of the tongue is about 2.6 km from Suðurstrandarvegur. According to initial information, the fissure is about 200 m long."


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 20, 2021)

That eruption made the news on the radio this morning ...

and the BBC  Icelandic volcano erupts near Reykjavik - BBC News


The clips seem to show effusive lava rather than explosive ash eruptions.


----------



## InfoBurner (Mar 20, 2021)

Live webcam


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 20, 2021)

InfoBurner said:


> Live webcam




Brilliant. I could watch this all day.


----------



## magneze (Mar 20, 2021)

You can see all the people climbing up to get a better look. It's a bit like that Lemmings game, but you can't control anything.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2021)

Get that dna to the moon asap.


----------



## magneze (Mar 20, 2021)

Apparently the people are "scientists and people from the government" and are "100% safe". So says the video caption.

"100%"


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 20, 2021)

Thanks IB
I'm going to come back to that later, and watch it after dark ...

e2a - a chopper has just flown past !


----------



## InfoBurner (Mar 20, 2021)

Apparently this is the exact location,   63.889309, -22.272964


----------



## magneze (Mar 20, 2021)

The people on the hill do seem to be slowly more and more cut off 😬


----------



## InfoBurner (Mar 20, 2021)

I think it's increasing activity. The lava seems more viscous. Can't stop watching.


----------



## InfoBurner (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 20, 2021)

Much as I like volcanoes, no way would I want to get that close, without making VERY sure of my escape route.

It looks as though the steam has been dammed by these flows. (a little behind & to the left of the camera's position ~ as in #410)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 20, 2021)

Earthquakes in Japan and Mexico in the last 24 hours. 5+ both.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 21, 2021)

Direct webcam link 

Live feed from Iceland volcano | RÚV (ruv.is)


----------



## magneze (Mar 21, 2021)

Great close up video


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 21, 2021)

magneze said:


> Great close up video



I'd love to get that close to a volcano - fascinating things.  I could also dispose of broken mobile phones at the same time too.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 21, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Earthquakes in Japan and Mexico in the last 24 hours. 5+ both.



Yup. Were finishing up at work and the building rocked a bit. Strong newish building so not as scary as the one a few weeks ago.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 21, 2021)

Iceland volcano: Lava-spewing Fagradalsfjall 'subsiding' - BBC News 

I've been watching the live feed ...
The eruption is going great guns at the moment, quite spectacular, in fact. 
{Early afternoon, part of the main vent / splatter cone collapsed. Since then the cone's been rebuilt and grown even bigger and the lava flows are still growing to cover even more of the valley}


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 21, 2021)

Wow that looks pretty full on. Geezer needs to move his head out the way.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 21, 2021)

It's pretty spectacular now, indeed. This drone footage from earlier in the day is worth a watch too:



Also from the same thread, footage of the cone collapsing:


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 21, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Iceland volcano: Lava-spewing Fagradalsfjall 'subsiding' - BBC News
> 
> I've been watching the live feed ...
> The eruption is going great guns at the moment, quite spectacular, in fact.
> {Early afternoon, part of the main vent / splatter cone collapsed. Since then the cone's been rebuilt and grown even bigger and the lava flows are still growing to cover even more of the valley}



Went back for another watch (I like volcanic eruptions, especially effusive ones like these) ...
about 21:05 our time, the cone either had another partial collapse, or part of the rim was overtopped. There was a considerable lava flow as a result.

This feed seems not to have audio ... pity, as the strombolian type rumble is quite relaxing.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 21, 2021)

StoneRoad This one has audio:


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 21, 2021)

teqniq said:


> StoneRoad This one has audio:





Love this. 

It's all so Fires of Mount Doom!!!


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 22, 2021)

Land of fire and ice ...

snow on lava makes for thick fog - when I checked the webcam it was a whiteout, apart from some rocks in the right foreground.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 22, 2021)

Although there is some steam - mostly from baking peat bog / small streams - the majority of the fumes you can see in the videos are likely to be sulphur dioxide.
Little or no ash at present, plenty of bombs / splatter instead.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 22, 2021)

That's a spectacular collapse.

Steep sided splatter cone, with an increasing weight of lava bubbling inside ...
Fairly predictable that was going to happen.

Very fluid lava flowed down afterwards, I note.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 22, 2021)

Around 14:37 (our time) a further section of the largest cone collapsed, on the side furthest away from the webcam much of the rim just disappeared.
[I had to re-run the feed to time it]


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 23, 2021)

This is a nice video if you ignore the music.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 23, 2021)

Looks a bit like the "valley of 10,000 smokes at the moment ...
as there is plenty of "fumarole" activity from the cooling lava flows.

The main and flank vents are chuntering away, the activity has picked up again, after a period of lesser fire-fountaining. At one point, the main vent was said to be 120 - 160 ft high.  The point of lava discharge has moved several times, depending on where the rim collapsed. 
The pair of vents on the left flank were shooting at an angle most of today.

Note;
The volcano itself is Geldingadalur, the camera is facing SSE on a hill called Fagradalsfjall, about 1km from the main vent.


----------



## InfoBurner (Mar 23, 2021)

There's a new webstream from the opposite side of the valley, This volcano is like being pleasantly mashed in front of a campfire. Wish I could be there





That compliments the original. I tend to use the RUV one, it doesn't include the comments of the idiotic,





Another nice perspective are the timelapse footages. This guy has a nice series of 'em,


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 26, 2021)

It's looking particularly good at the moment.  



(same feed as posted above by the way)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 26, 2021)

This is a nice short video.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2021)

Several days' worth in a minute

Eldgosið á einni mínútu | RÚV (ruv.is)


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2021)

Iceland, like Hawaii, is one of the few places where people run towards an eruption !


----------



## teqniq (Mar 26, 2021)

Everyone's moving back. Wise decision.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 26, 2021)

Seems incredibly active on the 'other side' now.


----------



## InfoBurner (Mar 26, 2021)

It's been great watching the growth of the second vent. Geldingadalir* got some real character now. I'm informed the lava flow has remained a steady 5-6 cubic metres per second the last 4 days, which might account for the nonchalance of the locals.

An Icelandic vlogger I've been following for a month or so (Since the earthquakes focused) took his dog there today. Dog gave no fucks.




*Means 'The valley of castrations'. An Icelandic farmer gelded his sheep there, apparently. Most Icelanders are unhappy with this name and are also aware that Eyjafjallajokull, (2010) was a gobfull for non speakers.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 27, 2021)

I was sure I had seen some figures for the volumes of lava from Geldingadalir.
So I had a search ... 
on the morning of the 25th (published at 1347) ----
1.8 million cubic meters of lava had been produced, at an average rate of 6 cubic meters per second.
estimated max depth 22m and average depth 9.5m


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2021)

Loving these videos and updates


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Loving these videos and updates


They should open a Pontins in the area - likely to be much nicer than their existing places.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2021)

What I find amazing is that we can't even predict flood plains in the UK and Iceland scientists are working out how many days before changes happen. 

Different countries of course but you know


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 27, 2021)

Another study  ...

Iceland volcanic eruption could go on and on | RÚV (ruv.is) 

summary - source of the magma is somewhat deeper than normal, there is an expectation that the eruption could last much longer than a couple of weeks and the lava could spill over into the next valley on Easter Monday (rather precise that).

[I have always found volcanoes quite fascinating, and having access to a webcam is a wonderful development - especially useful just now]


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 27, 2021)

Just broke through on the left hand side of the crater.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> What I find amazing is that we can't even predict flood plains in the UK and Iceland scientists are working out how many days before changes happen.
> 
> Different countries of course but you know


We know where the flood plains are though - did you mean predicting floods?


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 27, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Just broke through on the left hand side of the crater.


Having run the feed back to check : it looks like part of the almost vertical section of the splatter cone gave way, again.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 27, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Having run the feed back to check : it looks like part of the almost vertical section of the splatter cone gave way, again.



Yeah I'm not sure though. What I mean by that is that when I was watching it, about midday, the clock on the video said 7 something. I even had to google time now in Iceland because I knew that couldn't be right*. The clock now says the right time.

Activity looks a lot less right this moment than when I was watching then.

Edit - ok, not that much less activity.

* I could have misread the time on my small screen. Really don't know.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 27, 2021)

I have no science. So can someone explain what is happening to the orange lava flow on the left when it hits 'ground level'? Why isn't it still orange, as for example in the second 'live from' photo shown by farmerbarleymow in this post?




farmerbarleymow said:


> It's looking particularly good at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 27, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> I have no science. So can someone explain what is happening to the orange lava flow on the left when it hits 'ground level'? Why isn't it still orange, as for example in the second 'live from' photo shown by farmerbarleymow in this post?


{hopefully not being boring]

Simple explanation of the colour change is that the lava is cooling from near yellow heat when first erupted to orange and then red ... and eventually, the black surface is still very hot, but is more or less solid.

The very liquid & fast moving lava produces a ropey surface (pahhoehoe) in lots of over-lapping thin layers but when it is more viscous it a blocky surface (ah-ah) - some of the lumpy appearance is the earliest lava erupted was blocky when it cooled. The low viscosity of this lava makes puddling - when a fresh supply discharges into a volume, but under a crusted surface, this means convection from the hotter, new lava will break the surface.
Lava puddles quick to form | RÚV (ruv.is)  [a miniature lava lake]

The vents are surrounded by splatter cones - the ejected lava is still almost liquid when it splashes back down and this sticks together.
There is some film of the first large cone, which shows this. The result is the almost vertical wall around the vent, which is what has partially collapsed a few times. The more energetic blobs go further and contribute to the cone shape. If one of these blobs is small enough and thrown sufficiently high / far then the surface can "set" during flight - these are "bombs" and they usually break apart on landing, unless the crust is quite thick. [best seen in low light conditions of early evening]

Both the main vents are discharging lava flows from fissures in flanks of their cones. The left hand one has been fairly fixed in location and output, in contrast the right hand vent discharge has relocated several times and is less productive.

[sorry, I'm a bit of a volcano nerd at times ...]


----------



## teqniq (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 28, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> I have no science. So can someone explain what is happening to the orange lava flow on the left when it hits 'ground level'? Why isn't it still orange, as for example in the second 'live from' photo shown by farmerbarleymow in this post?


It's just cooling down now it's escaped the volcano.  StoneRoad gives a more detailed explanation, but it's all about cooling.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 28, 2021)

teqniq said:


>



Get yourself to Iceland Badgers and do a lava FEB.  All those crevices in the lava would be ideal for cooking hash browns too.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Get yourself to Iceland Badgers and do a lava FEB.  All those crevices in the lava would be ideal for cooking hash browns too.


Putting my meat in a crevice you say?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Putting my meat in a crevice you say?


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 28, 2021)

it's looking amazing atm - fresh snow, light winds, glowering  vs last night with 60mph winds and the whole thing glowing. this is the best thing i've watched in a long time


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 28, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Get yourself to Iceland Badgers and do a lava FEB.  All those crevices in the lava would be ideal for cooking hash browns too.


Your egg would run off.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 28, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Your egg would run off.


Nah, it'd cook so quickly it would set almost immediately on contact with the lava.  I'm more worried about Badgers' burnt sausage.


----------



## InfoBurner (Mar 28, 2021)

wayward bob said:


> it's looking amazing atm - fresh snow, light winds, glowering  vs last night with 60mph winds and the whole thing glowing. this is the best thing i've watched in a long time




Currently, 7.50 pm, with the locals crowded into that natural amphitheatre of a valley, it's a rock concert...


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 28, 2021)

RUV need a bodyguard for that webcam.

In the last half hour several people have been acting the goat  usually "phoning a friend & waving on camera" or moving snow about.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 28, 2021)

Late last night, the two main cones had a major shake-up, the result was the collapse of much of structure facing the webcam.

Also, yesterday, I found a 3D map with [predicted] lava depths ... If I can find the link again I'll post it ...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 28, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Also, yesterday, I found a 3D map with lava depths ... If I can find the link again I'll post it


Yes please - that sounds great.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 28, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yes please - that sounds great.


there you go ...

Monitor-map-45x25-cm-MrLavaLoba-17-days-20210325.jpg (5314×2988) (vedur.is)

The col that looks to be the lowest point is actually behind the cones in the view from RUV's webcam.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 9, 2021)

La Soufrière might go up.  Evacuations ordered.















						Saint Vincent orders evacuations as volcanic eruption appears imminent
					

Caribbean island says there is a ‘substantial prospect of disaster’ after several days of increased seismic activity




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 9, 2021)

correct - Soufriere has just gone "pop" !

Saint Vincent volcano: Soufrière erupts amid mass evacuation - BBC News


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 9, 2021)

Meanwhile, the Icelandic eruption continues ...

With two new fissures opening and extra lava flows on 5th and 7th April 2021.


18 days in 5 minutes
18 Days, 5 Minutes - Volcanic Eruptions in Geldingadalir and Fagradalsfjall Iceland - Time-Lapse - YouTube


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 9, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> correct - Soufriere has just gone "pop" !
> 
> Saint Vincent volcano: Soufrière erupts amid mass evacuation - BBC News


Well that didn't take long to become a reality.  Always nice to have reliable volcanoes.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 9, 2021)

Nice pic from twitter






From @uwiseismic


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 9, 2021)

How about a volcano that chucks out blue lava?  




Due to the high suplhur content apparently.  It's crater lake has a pH of around 0.5 too - ideal for swimming.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 9, 2021)

That lava is not blue.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

teuchter said:


> That lava is not blue.


Or rather, it's blue but it's not lava


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 10, 2021)

4th fissure / vent system opened today (10th April @ 03:13 UTC) - nick-named "Ulf"

Fan map of the Icelandic volcano cones: "Bob", "Flo", "Sif" and "Ulf" – Google My Maps


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 10, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> 4th fissure / vent system opened today (10th April @ 03:13 UTC) - nick-named "Ulf"
> 
> Fan map of the Icelandic volcano cones: "Bob", "Flo", "Sif" and "Ulf" – Google My Maps


4th? That shows 6


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 11, 2021)

Some nice photos of the Icelandic volcano.
















From



			https://twitter.com/brianemfinger


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 11, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> 4th? That shows 6



4 eruption sites - named unofficially by the u-tubers ...

"Bob" is two vents that are close together, they opened at the same time [19th March], although one was a lot smaller than the other at first.
"Flo" is a larger fissure, and was the second site. It opened on 5th April, with lava fountains along the full length, this settled into three main vents, the most southerly has since ceased the fountaining, although lava is still flowing..
"Sif" was the third vent to erupt, starting at midnight on the 7th April and is about midway between the first two sites.
"Ulf" is the four vent, began erupting on 10th April, located between Flo and Sif, and on the same alignment.

All are effusive eruptions of very fluid lava, with some gases - the fountaining is building splatter (cinder) cones which are not especially structurally sound ["Bob" having partially collapsed several times], but almost no ash.


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 11, 2021)

Heard from friends in Barbados that everything is covered in ash and they are advised to stay inside. Not heard from Vincie mates but they are located outside the 'red zone' and power had apparently gone down. With Mont Pelee in Martinique having a grumble too it's all happening in the Windward Islands

*slightly concerned for family in St Lucia...got ash falling there too.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 11, 2021)

Hope all you friends & rellies stay safe felixthecat 

Must be a bit worrying !


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 11, 2021)

Beeb report - which might explain the power outages.

St Vincent volcano: Power cuts after another 'explosive event' - BBC News


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 12, 2021)

And the realities of living near a volcano thats got itself all in a tizzy


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 13, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> ... the fountaining is building splatter (cinder) cones which are not especially structurally sound ["Bob" having partially collapsed several times]...


i feel seen 

everything crossed for your friends felixthecat - evacuation for only the covid vaccinated is concerning


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 13, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> 4 eruption sites - named unofficially by the u-tubers ...
> 
> "Bob" is two vents that are close together, they opened at the same time [19th March], although one was a lot smaller than the other at first.
> "Flo" is a larger fissure, and was the second site. It opened on 5th April, with lava fountains along the full length, this settled into three main vents, the most southerly has since ceased the fountaining, although lava is still flowing..
> ...




Yesterday, I discovered the meaning behind these names - which, incidentally, are all three letter abbreviations.

BOB =  Belching out Basalt [from c 20:45 (UTC) 19th March 2021] two main vents, Northern & Southern
FLO  =  Fast Lava Output [from 11:37 (UTC) 5th April 2021] three vents, the most southerly has ceased activity
SIF    =  Sudden Icelandic Fissure or the wife of Thor [00:00 (UTC) 7th April 2021] single vent, reduced activity from around 11/12th April
ULF   =  Unexpected Lava Flow also Norse for wolf [from 03:13 (UTC) 10th April 2021] was very active overnight 12th/13th April
[ulf is sometimes referred to as LON]
Webcams were offline during the morning of 12th April.
Seems to be more spectacular venting overnight, the fountaining and flows being more visible.

The level in the lava lake on Geldingadalir seemed to drop somewhat mid-morning of 13th April. Last time this happened - significant level drop - FLO opened some hours later ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 13, 2021)

Approx 10:30 to 11:00 (BST) I picked up on the announcement that *Four *more craters / vents have opened this morning [13th April]

The lava appears to be flowing into Geldingadalir rather than Meraldalir ...

Telja fjóra nýja gíga hafa opnast | RÚV (ruv.is)  there's a video clip in this news item.

Hopefully the fan map will be updated to reflect this new stage in the eruption.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 13, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Approx 10:30 to 11:00 (BST) I picked up on the announcement that *Four *more craters / vents have opened this morning [13th April]
> 
> The lava appears to be flowing into Geldingadalir rather than Meraldalir ...
> 
> ...



The fan map says that three new vents today [13th April 2021]:

Fifth system :-
Northern / Southern RAG  ; between Sif and Bob ; opened (northern) at 10:35 & 09:32 (southern)
sixth system :- 
HEL, which is between Sif & Ulf ; opened 09:53 

Someone, I think it was the BBC said something about the eruption calming down about the end of March.
I don't think so, not yet, nor for some time !


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 16, 2021)

It is now becoming apparent that St Vincent faces a humanitarian crisis after the La Soufrière volcano eruption:


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 17, 2021)

Stunning footage from the Icelandic eruption;


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 17, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Stunning footage from the Icelandic eruption;



I can watch these sort of videos for hours - they're mesmerising.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 27, 2021)

I thought that it had gone a bit quiet.
So I checked with RUV.

"Nar" (the one nearest the "Bobs") is having a renewed phase of lava fountaining, which has been going on from at least last night.

The overflow from Geldingadlir via the South-East pass itself has an overflow, heading North East into Meradalir .
This is heading towards the flows that were erupted by "FLO" at the beginning of April.


Play this sequence / timeline for more details, quite interesting to see where the flows were spreading, and when.

Umbrotasvæðið á Reykjanesskaga (lmi.is)


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 27, 2021)

found a webcam of Nar (or Moz, if it is a new vent, opened on Nar's flank)

Volcanic eruption in Iceland! Live - Tuesday 27th - FLOcam - YouTube


----------



## InfoBurner (Apr 27, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> found a webcam of Nar (or Moz, if it is a new vent, opened on Nar's flank)




Yeah, been watching that one, since the facebook group got excited about the smoking patch, right of centre, half an hour ago. Possible new vent? Hopefully, but Nar's putting on a great show regardless.


----------



## InfoBurner (Apr 27, 2021)

OooH! Here's a live drone stream...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 1, 2021)

RIP drone - it died valiantly and for a noble cause.









						Drone crashes into erupting Icelandic volcano
					

A flight to film the erupting Fagradalsfjall volcano didn't go quite to plan.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 3, 2021)

This footage is from 2018 but I like the sound the lava river makes.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 10, 2021)

More Iceland


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 10, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> More Iceland




At around 5:05 that shows new pahoehoe flowing over still moving aa lava ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 10, 2021)

mbl.is have a new "close-up" webcam trained on "Nar" and are using the feed to compile timelapses (often, half a day in 5 minutes).
Nar was puking about every 10 minutes for maybe 2 minutes at a time when I last looked at one of those.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 10, 2021)

here's a sneak preview ...


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 12, 2021)

That's a candidate for a Darwin award.

The comments are, well, the politest was "stupid idiot!"


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2021)

I couldn’t see anyone even with the arrow


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 13, 2021)

Probably a matter of scale Orang Utan , not helped by the relatively low resolution of some feeds ...

"Nar" is a massive hill now and even a six-foot / 2m guy is going to all but disappear on the slopes.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I couldn’t see anyone even with the arrow


it's not a spoof i can see them!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 14, 2021)

Mt Etna is also going.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 15, 2021)

"Nar" is now trying to fill Natthagi valley with three routes for the lava, which is still going into Meradalir as well

see. : more accurate but not as fast at updating




__





						Kortasjá
					






					atlas.lmi.is
				




or the fanmap - usually daily updates








						Fan map of the Icelandic volcano eruption near Fagradalsfjall 22:15 (UTC) 27.06.2021 – Google My Maps
					

BY USING THIS MAP OR OBTAINING THE INFORMATION PRESENTED ON THE MAP IN ANY WAY, YOU AGREE THAT CREATOR OF THIS MAP IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE TO EQUIPMENT, LOSS OF EQUIPMENT, INJURIES, LOSS OF LIFE, OR ANYTHING ELSE THAT MAY RESULT FROM USING THIS MAP IN ANY WAY. THE INFORMATION IS...




					www.google.com


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 1, 2021)

It’s still pumping out loads:


----------



## 2hats (Aug 14, 2021)

M7.2 near Haiti.






			https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us6000f65h/executive


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2021)

New little island near Japan









						Undersea volcanic eruption creates new Japanese island
					

Crescent-shaped landmass 50km south of Minami Ioto could disappear due to erosion




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 21, 2021)

Still going, ignore the corny music.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 9, 2021)

As of 2nd September 2021 "Nar" appears to be having a break from erupting. 
Drone overflights are showing an empty crater, and the tremors are not indicating upward magma flows.

This site provides a good overview of various webcams and data links ...








						Iceland - Live stream from volcano in Geldingadalir
					

Multible live and still webcams from the eruption in Geldingadalir. Locations: Langihryggur, Fagradalsfjall, Slaga and Meradalshnjukur




					maps.acme.to


----------



## InfoBurner (Sep 12, 2021)

After 7 days of no activity, (Reykjavik Grapevine reckons 14 days would signal the vent being closed). Nar has returned with a stupendous lava lake into Geldingadair.

Here's some drone footage from yesterday. foggy currently.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 12, 2021)

So, that's been a break in visible lava eruptions lasting 9 days (almost twice the previous longest break of 5 days).

Not sure they are "new" vents as such, they look like de-gassing from where a lava tube's outflow is entering a lava lake.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 13, 2021)

It looks incredible.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 13, 2021)

When I looked last night, the "crater" vent looks to be erupting "under" Nar's North Wall - it could be "Rag" having a blow-out.

Lava lake has migrated further south into Geldingadalir, but not yet spilt over into neighbouring Nattahagi.

Will be checking in shortly to see what has happened so far today.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2021)

Canary Islands: Volcano eruption on La Palma destroys homes, no injuries | DW | 19.09.2021
					

The volcano continued to spew red-hot lava and ash into the sky from the island of La Palma. Authorities have evacuated some 5,000 people, while a hundred homes have already been razed.




					m.dw.com


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 19, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Canary Islands: Volcano eruption on La Palma destroys homes, no injuries | DW | 19.09.2021
> 
> 
> The volcano continued to spew red-hot lava and ash into the sky from the island of La Palma. Authorities have evacuated some 5,000 people, while a hundred homes have already been razed.
> ...


Came on this thread to post that.  La Palma was the last place we went to before the lockdown stuff started.  The hotel we stayed at was built on land that didn't exist before another volcano erupted in 1971.  The volcanic geography of the island is pretty impressive.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 20, 2021)

It's good to see the Guardian is on top of its game spotting typos.

















						Canary Islands: 5,000 evacuated as La Palma volcano eruptions continue
					

At least 20 homes destroyed and people told to stay away as lava pours from volcano on Spanish island




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 20, 2021)

Not to mention the point that some of the reporters need to learn / know the difference between LAVA and MAGMA.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 20, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Not to mention the point that some of the reporters need to learn / know the difference between LAVA and MAGMA.




One is a baby insect and the other a Trump supporter.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 20, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> One is a baby insect and the other a Trump supporter.


Don't you start ! 

I knew the difference between those two words the reporters have been mis-using before I went to secondary school !


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2021)

what’s the difference? isn’t lava just escaped magma?


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> what’s the difference? isn’t lava just escaped magma?


Magma is molten rock which contains dissolved gases under pressure as it is below the surface of the ground. 
When it is erupted onto the surface, most of that gas escapes [sometimes violently] and becomes lava which [generally] flows away from the crater(s).

There's a whole range of igneous rocks and landforms, depending on whether the magma was intruded somewhere and cooled without reaching the surface or if it was erupted, either as "ash" or lava, and thus cooled after de-gassing ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2021)

so i was right!


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> so i was right!


Sort of, the de-gassing does make some changes between the magma and the lava. 
Both physically and to a lesser extent chemically.

When igneous intrusions cool from magma, the crystals formed are quite a bit bigger and more differentiated when compared with the same chemical mix as a lava which cools more quickly after being erupted. 
Quite a complicated subject ...


----------



## Nylock (Sep 21, 2021)

Isn't the Cumbre Vieja volcano that one they were worried about collapsing into the Atlantic and triggering an enormously destructive tsunami that would basically fuck every coastline in the northern atlantic basin?


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 21, 2021)

Shit's getting real down there......


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 21, 2021)

Probably not ideal swimming weather.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2021)

Nice picture of Etna.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2021)

More pictures here









						Toxic gas, new rivers of molten lava endanger Spanish island
					

EL PASO, Canary Islands (AP) — As a new volcanic vent blew open and unstoppable rivers of molten rock flowed toward the sea, authorities on a Spanish island warned Tuesday that more dangers lie ahead for residents, including earthquakes, lava flows, toxic gases, volcanic ash and acid rain.




					apnews.com


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2021)

Better video of the boiling swimming pools.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2021)

Some beautiful close up shots of the lava from the Icelandic volcano.














						Lava - Iceland
					

Fine art photography series by visual artist and landscape photographer Jan Erik Waider. All images were taken at the volcanic eruption in Geldingadalir on the Reykjanes peninsula in Iceland.



					www.northlandscapes.com
				




That site ^^ has some stunning pictures on - definitely worth a look.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2021)

A 5.8-6.0 quake in Melbourne - apparently the strongest in almost 200 years.









						Melbourne buildings damaged in Victorian earthquake and aftershocks expected – as it happened
					

Earthquake near Mansfield shakes buildings across Melbourne, with some reports of damage. This blog is now closed




					www.theguardian.com
				












						‘Everyone was nervous’: Victoria avoids serious damage after major earthquake rocks Melbourne
					

Seismologists believe 5.9 magnitude earthquake that hit Mansfield Wednesday morning is ‘probably largest in 175 to 200 years’




					www.theguardian.com
				




For some reason I don't associate Australia with earthquakes in my mind.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2021)

An interesting paper on a theoretical model of Surtseyan bomb fragmentation



			https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspa.2021.0166


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 23, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> An interesting paper on a theoretical model of Surtseyan bomb fragmentation
> 
> 
> 
> https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspa.2021.0166


A bit of light reading ...

I remember the eponymous event - and a couple of months later my geology teacher brought small "breadcrust" and "spindle" bombs in for us to examine.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> A bit of light reading ...


I don't have the faintest idea about the maths bits, but I'm just glossing over those sections...


----------



## AnandLeo (Sep 23, 2021)

La Palma: amid devastation caused by the volcano, islanders face uncertain future
					

Experts say that further dangers lie ahead for residents of the Spanish island, with the threat of earthquakes, more lava flows, toxic gases, volcanic ash and acid rain, writes Graham Keeley




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Lava pours out of volcano on La Palma in Spain's Canary Islands

In La Palma, already 6000 people have left homes, 300 buildings swallowed, and no deaths or injuries so far. Canary Islands of Spain are not developing countries. I don’t know how these people were allowed to live in these areas affected by the erupting volcano. Some houses with swimming pools engulfed. Sparsely populated, however inhabited. Island has 85000 inhabitants. In the 19th and early 20th century, the planning controls may have been slack. In the 21st century, society should be more prepared.

Spectacular event for some tourists and photographers. The authorities and people should have a better idea of what is safe and what is not.


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 23, 2021)

Problem is that volcanoes are unpredictable. This one last erupted 50years ago. They might have thought it was dormant. 

Do you prevent people living in Edinburgh or elsewhere just incase that volcano goes off? You'd have to re-home some very large populations around the world. .


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 23, 2021)

In some areas AnandLeo , the only land available to live on, is the flanks of a volcano ...
And in other areas people take the risk of living next to a volcano because the soil that develops in such places is exceptionally fertile.


----------



## T & P (Sep 23, 2021)

I wonder if you can even insure your house if you live in certain areas there…

Unfortunately I can remember any geographical details but a customer from work who lives in Hawaii once told me certain parts (of the main island I guess, but not really sure which one) were considered as relatively safe as one could expect on a volcanic island, whereas in others properties were dead cheap but only because it was almost a given an eruption would pop up every few years or decades at most, and you were as likely as not to see your house devoured by lava.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 23, 2021)

T & P said:


> I wonder if you can even insure your house if you live in certain areas there…
> 
> Unfortunately I can remember any geographical details but a customer from work who lives in Hawaii once told me certain parts (of the main island I guess, but not really sure which one) were considered as relatively safe as one could expect on a volcanic island, whereas in others properties were dead cheap but only because it was almost a given an eruption would pop up every few years or decades at most, and you were as likely as not to see your house devoured by lava.


It's like those people who have bought houses on that part of the east cost here that is being eroded - you get a cheap house, and cross your fingers that it will still be there before you die.  Many are losing their homes.  

It's a bummer for people when it doesn't work out, but I guess some of those people in La Palma have bought/built cheap on a gamble and have lost the bet. I genuinely feel sorry for them though.


----------



## T & P (Sep 24, 2021)

I think whoever owns this house knows people in high places, or has made deal with people in low places... 














						Canary Islands volcano: 'Miracle house' escapes lava
					

The volcano on La Palma has been erupting since Sunday, destroying hundreds of homes.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 24, 2021)

T & P said:


> I think whoever owns this house knows people in high places, or has made deal with people in low places...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not for much longer if that fire spreads to it.


----------



## AnandLeo (Sep 25, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> In some areas AnandLeo , the only land available to live on, is the flanks of a volcano ...
> And in other areas people take the risk of living next to a volcano because the soil that develops in such places is exceptionally fertile.


The current eruption will dictate that it is not good sense for people to live on the flanks of volcano. It will also demarcate a new danger zone far beyond the limits of previous flows. There is no case of living next to a volcano, because it will severely endanger life and property once or twice in 100 years. However, non-resident agricultural farming activities might be feasible without human habitation, in a danger zone. Social, economic and commercial infrastructure in the potentially danger zone should be phased out judiciously.


----------



## T & P (Sep 25, 2021)

I could be wrong but I thought the current eruption has popped out off one of the sides of the volcano, rather than the vent itself? I guess it’s impossible to predict the likely flow direction of any future eruption if you can’t even trust the volcano to have the decency to spew its shit out of its central vent…


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 26, 2021)

Impressive shock-wave at 0.28











						La Palma residents warned of ‘evolution of volcanic emergency’
					

People evacuated from three towns are told they cannot return as volcano has entered new explosive phase




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 26, 2021)

This is a useful article showing the extent of the lava, etc.














						La Palma volcano: Visual guide to what happened
					

A series of maps and charts explaining what happened after an eruption in the Spanish Canary Islands.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## T & P (Sep 26, 2021)

Erupting volcanos are of course one of the most amazing visual spectacles in nature, but so much as one can judge it from TV footage, the noise is also amazing. It seems particularly loud with this eruption, I guess it varies depending on the intensity of the eruption, size of vents and how close the footage is being film from. But it must be an epic sensory experience if one is there


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2021)

At least one dead after 5.8 magnitude earthquake hits Greek island of Crete









						Quake wrecks old buildings in Crete, killing one person
					

An earthquake with a magnitude of 5.8 shook Greece's largest island, Crete, on Monday morning, killing one person and injuring several, authorities said.




					f7td5.app.goo.gl


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> At least one dead after 5.8 magnitude earthquake hits Greek island of Crete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all kicking off tectonically at the moment.


----------



## T & P (Sep 29, 2021)

The 'miracle house' is no more...









						La Palma volcano: Family's anguish as lava destroys 'miracle house'
					

The owners of the so-called miracle house are devastated after it succumbed to the lava flow.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 3, 2021)

Still going strong - chucked out 80m cubic metres of stuff, double the amount of the last eruption.














						Canary Islands volcano ‘much more aggressive’ as new fissures erupt
					

More lava spews out on to La Palma island as scientists record eight earthquakes up to magnitude 3.5




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## petee (Oct 3, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This is a useful article showing the extent of the lava, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beach of the damned?


----------



## T & P (Oct 3, 2021)

On the plus side, now that the lava has reached the sea, the island is becoming larger by the hour.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 5, 2021)

‘Volcanoes are life’: how the ocean is enriched by eruptions devastating on land
					

Lava is destroying much of La Palma but the last eruption in the Canaries appears to have ‘fertilised’ the surrounding seas




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## 2hats (Oct 7, 2021)

Still roaring away in full Strombolian mode. Has been producing some spectacular gravity wave structures in recent days.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## MrCurry (Oct 12, 2021)

A 5.8 earthquake hit the island of Crete on sept 27, killing one person and now today another one to the SE of the island, 6.3 on the Richter scale!  I was there a few weeks ago and didn’t regard it as a dangerous place, but it just goes to show you can’t take things for granted!

Edit: USGS has it as 6.4, this is a big earthquake so hope there’s been no loss of life


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 12, 2021)

England is at risk of earthquakes too, although everyone, including local authority  building control, seem to have forgotten. For example there have been two earthquakes in the Dover Straits that caused widespread damage in Kent and London (in 1382 and 1580). If a similar one hits there will be chaos due to our love of thin-walled brick houses.


----------



## Flavour (Oct 12, 2021)

There is a thread for all volcano and earthquake stuff buried in science & nature:








						Volcano and Earthquake watch
					

I could be wrong but I thought the current eruption has popped out off one of the sides of the volcano, rather than the vent itself? I guess it’s impossible to predict the likely flow direction of any future eruption if you can’t even trust the volcano to have the decency to spew its shit out of...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 12, 2021)

Flavour said:


> There is a thread for all volcano and earthquake stuff buried in science & nature:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much obliged. That’s a better home for this discussion - I’ll ask mods to move it


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2021)

> Searing hot boulders the size of three-storey buildings have flowed down the side of a volcano in the Canary Islands as a string of tremors shook the ground three weeks after it erupted.
> 
> The accompanying river of scorching magma, reaching temperatures of up to 1,240C (2,264F), also destroyed the last few properties that remained standing in the village of Todoque on *La Palma*, according to scientists.



 









						La Palma volcano: Eruption spews searing hot boulders the size of three-storey buildings
					

An accompanying flow of scorching magma, reaching temperatures of up to 1,240C (2,264F), destroys the last few properties that remained standing in a devastated village, as tremors strike other communities.




					news-sky-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Flavour (Oct 12, 2021)

Doesn't show any sign of stopping, does it? Looks like an entire portion (the southwestern) of the island will be rendered more or less uninhabitable for a long time


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 12, 2021)

Flavour said:


> Doesn't show any sign of stopping, does it? Looks like an entire portion (the southwestern) of the island will be rendered more or less uninhabitable for a long time


I think they said it typically erupts for a few weeks at a time, which it seems to have been doing so far.  But it's the perils of living on a volcano really - nowt anyone can do about it.


----------



## Flavour (Oct 12, 2021)

"typically" doesn't really come into it with volcanoes like theses ones I don't think: each eruption is different. the last one was in 1971 or so and it was nothing like as big as this. last time there was an eruption on this scale was in the 1940s but i'm not sure even that was as bad. 

granted there are some other volcanoes in the Med which are pretty regular and predictable but these Canary island ones not among them to the best of my knowledge.

that being said the danger of a mega-tsunami does appear to have been vastly exaggerated by a BBC doc 20 years ago -- seems there's fairly little danger of that. but i do wonder if it might wipe out more towns


----------



## T & P (Oct 14, 2021)

A new lava stream has appeared in the last day or two.

The first few seconds in this video are breathtaking. Look at the speed of the thing...


----------



## T & P (Oct 15, 2021)

RIP, traffic bollard


----------



## existentialist (Oct 15, 2021)

T & P said:


> RIP, traffic bollard



I remember watching a video thing in the Geological Museum when I was a kid, of a lava flow just like that. I'm recalling the sense of slow, implacable destruction rather well at the moment, watching that tweet...


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 15, 2021)

T & P said:


> RIP, traffic bollard



And yet if you or I did that, we’d get in trouble. One rule for one, another for lava.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 16, 2021)

T & P said:


> RIP, traffic bollard



The traffic control measures clearly work - the bollard has stopped the lava.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 16, 2021)

This is a good pic, showing the extent of ash deposits.


----------



## T & P (Oct 16, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The traffic control measures clearly work - the bollard has stopped the lava.


Not for long, I suspect. But future archeologists will be very excited in a few thousand years when they discovered the bizarre object emtombed in rock


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## fishfinger (Oct 18, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


>


Are those foil-wrapped baked potatoes?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 18, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> Are those foil-wrapped baked potatoes?


I wonder how long it would take to cook a spud in that environment.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## WouldBe (Oct 18, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


>


"We'll be done in about 20 mins"
I should get out now then.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 18, 2021)

Meanwhile, back in Iceland, all seems quiet on the surface ...

The eruption seems to have entered a paused phase during the last month, still plenty of earthquakes. But they are largely concentrated near Kellir[?] a few miles further North(-ish) of Geldingadailir. [excuse my spelling].


----------



## Flavour (Oct 18, 2021)

Live feed is lush at night


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 19, 2021)

Flavour said:


> Live feed is lush at night



We need some active volcanoes in the UK - much better than fireworks.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 19, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We need some active volcanoes in the UK - much better than fireworks.



No, thanks, much as I like watching 'em on the internet.
I prefer them far enough away from places that they don't kill people or destroy livelihoods.
The UK is too crowded to have room for active volcanoes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> No, thanks, much as I like watching 'em on the internet.
> I prefer them far enough away from places that they don't kill people or destroy livelihoods.
> The UK is too crowded to have room for active volcanoes.


Volcanoist!


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Volcanoist!


Volcanologist, I think.
I've been interested in them since the mid 1960s with Surtsey appearing from the sea ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Volcanologist, I think.
> I've been interested in them since the mid 1960s with Surtsey appearing from the sea ...


 No, I was making a poor joke! Volcano-ist - like how UKIP types who say we have no room for immigrants are race-ist


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> No, I was making a poor joke! Volcano-ist - like how UKIP types who say we have no room for immigrants are race-ist


my bad !

But I'll bet a few people on LaPalma are in that camp atm


----------



## T & P (Oct 22, 2021)

New footage. Some amazing drone shots in the first part of the video


----------



## clicker (Oct 22, 2021)

^^^ so fast 😲.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 22, 2021)

clicker said:


> ^^^ so fast 😲.


Some of clips of the Icelandic lava, where it is very hot and going down a steep slope, also have a very high speed.
Very frighteningly fast.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 22, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Some of clips of the Icelandic lava, where it is very hot and going down a steep slope, also have a very high speed.
> Very frighteningly fast.


This is impressive - lava rapids.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 22, 2021)

This is what volcanoes should all look like.  It'd be amazing to watch this for real.


----------



## T & P (Oct 22, 2021)

Extreme kayaking this weekend, anyone?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> Extreme kayaking this weekend, anyone?


Line the bottom of the boat with foil and you'd be fine.


----------



## HAL9000 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Flavour (Oct 25, 2021)

La Palma volcano not stopping  -- activity has intensified over the last 24 hours. Another 2000 people evacuated.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 25, 2021)

Etna's Ash  ejections has resulted in some uk flight cancellations to Greece it seems .


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2021)

This looks pretty.














						Lava streams continue to pour from La Palma volcano – in pictures
					

The Cumbre Vieja volcano continues to wreak havoc on the Canary island of La Palma. The eruption has continued for more than a month and is yet to show any sign of easing




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## clicker (Oct 25, 2021)

Mesmerising.
So.....is the whole earth filled with bubbling red hot lava all the time, everywhere? And it breaks through occasionally due to movement. I mean are we all on top of that now and how far down is it, or does that vary?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2021)

clicker said:


> Mesmerising.
> So.....is the whole earth filled with bubbling red hot lava all the time, everywhere? And it breaks through occasionally due to movement. I mean are we all on top of that now and how far down is it, or does that vary?


The planet's crust is like a giant scab on top of a massive ball of molten rock.  If all humans jumped up and down in one place it would create waves and eventually break the crust.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2021)

I might have lied about that ^^


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2021)

And they use the molten/solid bits inside to detect earthquakes from around the world - the waves that go through the planet behave differently whether they encounter solid or liquid rock.


----------



## clicker (Oct 25, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And they use the molten/solid bits inside to detect earthquakes from around the world - the waves that go through the planet behave differently whether they encounter solid or liquid rock.


As though there's not enough going on in the world,  I'm now concerned that the  crust isn't big enough. 1 to 100km doesn't sound far enough away from the 'bubble gum'.


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 25, 2021)

In the future, buildings will not be constructed from sheet steel and poured concrete, but instead a hollow, heat resistant mould will be placed on the site and an autonomous drone will drill all the way down to the earth‘s core, releasing liquid magma to rise up and fill the mould above ground. Once it cools and sets, the mould will be removed and the solid-as-a-rock building will stand there, ready for final interior fitout. 



farmerbarleymow said:


> I might have lied about that ^^


This ^^^


----------



## T & P (Oct 25, 2021)

I want an extra tap in my kitchen plumbed into the Earth's mantle that delivers me lava on demand


----------



## existentialist (Oct 25, 2021)

T & P said:


> I want an extra tap in my kitchen plumbed into the Earth's mantle that delivers me lava on demand


Perhaps a utility company could take it on. "Gas, electricity, or molten lava?"


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2021)

clicker said:


> As though there's not enough going on in the world,  I'm now concerned that the  crust isn't big enough. 1 to 100km doesn't sound far enough away from the 'bubble gum'.


If the crust suddenly gives way and we fall into the fiery magma it'd be quick and (relatively) painless.  Not a bad way to go all things considered.  There's a gap in the market for funeral directors who drop bodies into lava lakes - apart from the emissions from the helicopters taking them there, it's quite eco-friendly.  And the deceased would become part of the landscape.  


T & P said:


> I want an extra tap in my kitchen plumbed into the Earth's mantle that delivers me lava on demand


Save a fortune on the heating bill too.  Bugger if the pipes froze in winter though - you'd have to replace the whole lot.


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 25, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Save a fortune on the heating bill too.  Bugger if the pipes froze in winter though - you'd have to replace the whole lot.


You'd have to leave it dripping so it didn't freeze but the you'd have to shovel your way into the kitchen in the morning.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> You'd have to leave it dripping so it didn't freeze but the you'd have to shovel your way into the kitchen in the morning.


And you'd be dead from the fumes by morning anyway.  Be a good anti-burglar device - could build a lava moat round the house.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 25, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And you'd be dead from the fumes by morning anyway.  Be a good anti-burglar device - could build a lava moat round the house.


That didn't stop Shrek and Donkey from rescuing the Princess Fiona, even with an added dragon guard ...


----------



## T & P (Nov 4, 2021)

Kids love to play The Floor is Lava, so what parent wouldn’t want to make the game the best it can be for their children?


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 4, 2021)

T & P said:


> Kids love to play The Floor is Lava, so what parent wouldn’t want to make the game the best it can be for their children?



Not just kids [although in school the last gym lesson of term was always "shipwreck" aka "The Floor is Lava !"]

I've known both officer's and nco's messes that played this ...


----------



## MrSki (Nov 4, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Not just kids [although in school the last gym lesson of term was always "shipwreck" aka "The Floor is Lava !"]
> 
> I've known both officer's and nco's messes that played this ...


Used to do a naked version of this in my ex local normally after hours but their was the occasional afternoon when a lunchtime session got a bit out of hand.

ETA article about it here. Legendary pub where punters drink for free and one regular rides penny farthing


----------



## T & P (Nov 5, 2021)

It's never a bad thing to have something interesting to look at while doing the dishes...


----------



## T & P (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 7, 2021)

Couple of good photos of the ash from the volcano in La Palma


----------



## T & P (Nov 9, 2021)

Respiratory problems aside, I would sooo love to roll around that ash once it's cooled down to ambient temperature. It looks so fluffy...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> Respiratory problems aside, I would sooo love to roll around that ash once it's cooled down to ambient temperature. It looks so fluffy...


Doubt you'd think that when you then had to deal with the skin problems that would result.  Volcanic ash is basically tiny shards of glass.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 9, 2021)

Volcanic Ash is anything but soft !


----------



## clicker (Nov 9, 2021)

Will it just set hard now?


----------



## T & P (Nov 9, 2021)

They're gonna need a bigger Hoover.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> They're gonna need a bigger Hoover.


Or a big leaf blower.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm not sure of the environmentally safe way to dispose of volcanic ash.
In fact, I don't think there is one.

Maybe dump it onto the shore where the flows have been making new beaches, and let the sea bash it around ?


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 9, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> I'm not sure of the environmentally safe way to dispose of volcanic ash.


Not sure volcanoes think about that when they chuck it all over the place.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 9, 2021)

clicker said:


> Will it just set hard now?


Could use it as building material I suppose - volcrete.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 9, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Could use it as building material I suppose - volcrete.


Actually, volcanic ash & pumice are some of the ingredients in "Roman Concrete"
either as a mass or as mortar.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 9, 2021)

clicker said:


> Will it just set hard now?


Can be incorporated into soils









						Volcanic ash - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 9, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Can be incorporated into soils
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once weathered, volcanic ash can become soil that is highly fertile.
One of the reasons why people will risk living on or near active volcanoes.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 10, 2021)

Don't swim in it


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 10, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Don't swim in it




I'm told that it is hard enough to take a boat through - I would hate to be swimming in it.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 10, 2021)

From that video



made me think of


----------



## teqniq (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2021)

Vulcan is stirring









						Italian island of Vulcano orders partial evacuation after increased activity
					

Mayor of island that gave volcanoes their name also bans tourists after rise in sulphurous gases




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## T & P (Dec 4, 2021)

"A fissure next to a house covered with ash on the Canary island of La Palma. Volcanologists believe that the fissure spouted lava and left a gaping hole in front of house whose bottom floor was completely covered by a mountain of ash"


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 4, 2021)

If you zoom in the 'red' Infront of the house is actually roof tiles.


----------



## T & P (Dec 4, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> If you zoom in the 'red' Infront of the house is actually roof tiles.


Basically, if the ash is ever cleared away and the homeowner returns, they'll have their own private entrance to Hell in their front garden


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 4, 2021)

T & P said:


> Basically, if the ash is ever cleared away and the homeowner returns, they'll have their own private entrance to Hell in their front garden


Basically they've had underfloor heating installed for free with that handy vent.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 4, 2021)

Indonesian volcanoes do have this bad habit of being very explosive, with lots of ash, when they erupt.
Like a lot of the rest of the Pacific Ring of Fire, tbh.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## 8ball (Dec 7, 2021)

MrSki said:


>




That’s gonna cost them a few knicker on the old carbon trading…


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 7, 2021)

This is a perfect picture (from the Guardian)


----------



## 8ball (Dec 7, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This is a perfect picture (from the Guardian)



That’s a Romulan ship uncloaking, isn’t it?


----------



## T & P (Dec 13, 2021)

8ball said:


> That’s a Romulan ship uncloaking, isn’t it?


More like a Klingon Bird of Prey, I'd say...


----------



## T & P (Dec 15, 2021)

Spanish newspapers are reporting the La Palma eruption appears to have come to a complete stop this morning.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 15, 2021)

T & P said:


> Spanish newspapers are reporting the La Palma eruption appears to have come to a complete stop this morning.



hmmm, possiblely, but I wouldn't bet on it, yet.

Not unknown for there to be short pauses - the recent Icelandic one had several, including a week off !


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2021)

This is sad news  









						Iceland’s volcanic eruption outside Reykjavik officially over
					

Spectacular lava flow that drew hundreds of thousands of tourists goes quiet shortly after a record-breaking run




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 26, 2021)

As is this ...









						Spain's La Palma volcano eruption declared over after three months
					

The Cumbre Vieja volcano in Spain's Canary Islands had been spewing lava and ash since September.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				





But, I wouldn't bet on it being over _quite_ yet.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 26, 2021)

As long as the 2 of them aren't planning on joining up.


----------



## T & P (Jan 4, 2022)

The eruption might be over, but a mere couple of metres under the surface, things haven't cooled down quite yet...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2022)

T & P said:


> The eruption might be over, but a mere couple of metres under the surface, things haven't cooled down quite yet...



fire in the hole!


----------



## existentialist (Jan 4, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> fire in the hole!


There's a restaurant on Lanzarote where they cook the food by lowering it into a (somewhat less ferociously) hot crater...

AIR, it was very expensive, so I didn't eat there.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 4, 2022)

There was  4.4  earthquake at sea 80 kilometers south of the central and western Algarve the other day


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 4, 2022)

existentialist said:


> There's a restaurant on Lanzarote where they cook the food by lowering it into a (somewhat less ferociously) hot crater...
> 
> AIR, it was very expensive, so I didn't eat there.


That hole would be ideal for doing baked spuds.  Also remember watching a video where they made bread by burying the dough - in Iceland, unsurprisingly.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 4, 2022)

IIRC there's been a few people cooking food on the edge of lava flows ...

A case in point is "The Valley of 10,000 Smokes" in Alaska, the Griggs expedition that first studied the place in 1916/7, cooked over the vents. But the "smoke" rotted the bottoms out of their pans !









						Valley of Ten Thousand Smokes - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 4, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> IIRC there's been a few people cooking food on the edge of lava flows ...
> 
> A case in point is "The Valley of 10,000 Smokes" in Alaska, the Griggs expedition that first studied the place in 1916/7, cooked over the vents. But the "smoke" rotted the bottoms out of their pans !
> 
> ...


Is it wrong that I read that as Greggs expedition.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 8, 2022)

Wolf volcano on the Galapagos islands is erupting.














						Galápagos islands volcano erupts spewing lava and clouds of ash
					

Wolf Volcano, the tallest mountain in the Pacific archipelago, began erupting shortly before midnight on Wednesday




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ferrel_hadley (Jan 15, 2022)

As for 07:04 there is a threat to life from potential tsunami with heavy waves reported in Tonga.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 15, 2022)

Erk. 









						Tsunami hits Tonga after underwater volcanic eruption
					

Streets and buildings flooded in Pacific nation’s main island following latest eruption of Hunga Tonga-Hunga Ha’apai




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 15, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Erk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Came here to post about this too










						New Zealand, California impacted by tsunami after violent volcano eruption off Tonga
					

Four people in San Mateo County, south of San Francisco, were swept into the water, and two were taken to a hospital, a spokeswoman from the local fire department said.




					www.google.com


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Is it wrong that I read that as Greggs expedition.


Always feels like an expedition if you go to Greggs in the rain


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2022)

platinumsage said:


>


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 15, 2022)

brogdale said:


>



It will interesting to see if we see any pressure disturbances here. If there pressure wave is travelling at the speed of sound it should arrive at about 17:00hrs today. I have a weather station at home. If I see anything I'll post a graph.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 15, 2022)

Well shit, a cyclone two weeks ago, record breaking floods last Saturday & today it's a tsunami warning


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 15, 2022)

That's quite a bang, over there by Tonga.
The satellite images are, well, spectacular ...
Starting off underwater = tsunami(s)
Hope that there are not too many casualties ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2022)

ice-is-forming said:


> Well shit, a cyclone two weeks ago, record breaking floods last Saturday & today it's a tsunami warning
> 
> View attachment 306034View attachment 306037


Never a dull moment


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 15, 2022)

When I was a kid I had this fantasy about being rich enough to invent a weather room. A bit like  the wardrobe to narnia. I love weather!

99% of the time the weather here is wonderful, perfect climate but it gets dull. You wake up & it's _another_ nice day.. so I always like a bit of weather but a tsunami warning!!!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 15, 2022)

And I, I live by the ocean! I think its a marine warning & Fraser island protects us a fair bit. I'm not sure what a marine warning is, assuming it's for shipping


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 15, 2022)

ice-is-forming said:


> And I, I live by the ocean! I think its a marine warning & Fraser island protects us a fair bit. I'm not sure what a marine warning is, assuming it's for shipping



Logically, I would think a marine warning is basically to tell shipping to keep out of shallow water / ports & harbours ...

... plus telling people to keep out of low-lying areas on or connected to the coast.

[I'm speculating as I don't normally look at the Oz Met Office]


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 15, 2022)

Yeah for shipping & stay out of the ocean. This town is  immediate forshore, although k'gari will bear the brunt of it.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 15, 2022)

Having watched films showing the some affects of the Boxing Day Tsunami and the bad Japanese one [checked dates, 2004 & March 2011] ...

I would hate to be in a small boat close to land, in port or in shallow waters during a tsunami.


----------



## ferrel_hadley (Jan 15, 2022)

GEOS West


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2022)

ferrel_hadley said:


> GEOS West


That pressure wave!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 15, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Having watched films showing the some affects of the Boxing Day Tsunami and the bad Japanese one [checked dates, 2004 & March 2011] ...
> 
> I would hate to be in a small boat close to land, in port or in shallow waters during a tsunami.


There's a video from Japan where a medium-sized boat is motoring hard to get out of harbour and _just_ squeaks past the breakwater as the tsunami arrives. It sail on harmlessly, while the harbour/marina behind it gets absolutely wrecked.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2022)

Ax^ said:


>



Some useful scale information here:

Tonga: Size of eruption put into perspective (InfoGraphics & Maps)


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 15, 2022)

From that link


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 15, 2022)

From https://spaceweathergallery.com/indiv_upload.php?upload_id=181596





Wow. 😲

I didn't see anything on my weather station, not surprising, but the Kataoka Eruption pressure wave went around the world three times.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 15, 2022)

Just to give an update we did get the shockwave!!!


It's only 2mb but this is from a Volcano pretty much half a world away. I'm 90% sure this is caused by the eruption. I checked  other sites on www.wunderground.com and the other sites all over the country seem to show a similar event and looking at the timing it came down from Scotland, which I assume is because of pressure waves been uninterrupted across the polar icecap


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 15, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> From Shockwave By Near-Tonga Eruption Captured From Himawari Satellite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the Earth has farted.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2022)

The tsunami


----------



## weltweit (Jan 15, 2022)

Scary


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 15, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Scary



Not so bad out at sea, if you can get the bows into the oncoming wave(s) - like riding a roller-coaster !
What's dodgy - too shallow water and being sideways [beam on] to waves.

Just imagine that wave coming ashore somewhere unprotected ... and it would be pushed up higher than that as it comes ashore.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 15, 2022)

Yes, I understand that, in deep water it is a small wave, in shallower water it rises up and becomes something much more scary. Hopefully people in low lying places will have been warned to get to higher ground.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 15, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Yes, I understand that, in deep water it is a small wave, in shallower water it rises up and becomes something much more scary. Hopefully people in low lying places will have been warned to get to higher ground.


Sorry, I wasn't trying to be patronising.

Some deep water tsunami waves can be huge - it is just that no-one sees them. Although there are quite a few monitoring buoys in the Pacific and elsewhere that do notice these ... and they trip the warnings.









						Deep-ocean Assessment and Reporting of Tsunamis - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## 2hats (Jan 15, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Just to give an update we did get the shockwave!!!
> View attachment 306114
> 
> It's only 2mb but this is from a Volcano pretty much half a world away. I'm 90% sure this is caused by the eruption. I checked  other sites on www.wunderground.com and the other sites all over the country seem to show a similar event and looking at the timing it came down from Scotland, which I assume is because of pressure waves been uninterrupted across the polar icecap


Saw it in London on a small environmental monitor in my lounge earlier this evening. Judging from the timestamped Himawari visual imagery that's about 15 hours travel time via a great circle route of around 16600km which works out just over 300 m/s - not too far off the typical speed of sound in the upper troposphere (ie it is a signal from the event in question allowing for a degree of dispersion).


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 16, 2022)

And a second bite of the cherry at about 01:30UT. Again I checked with other sites on Wunderground and this wave seems to go South to North.


That pressure wave had been travelling for over 20hrs!


----------



## 2hats (Jan 16, 2022)

Indeed. Also saw the long arc disturbance at around 0140UT here. Again, consistent with ~300 m/s in the upper troposphere so highly unlikely to have been anything but the atmospheric shock front signal coming the 'long way' round.

PS Panic in Norfolk: "huge jumps in atmospheric pressure last night".








						Hunga Tonga volcano eruption felt in Norfolk as atmospheric pressure surges
					

The eruption has travelled more than 10,000 miles




					www.norfolklive.co.uk


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 16, 2022)

2hats said:


> Indeed. Also saw the long arc disturbance at around 0140UT here. Again, consistent with ~300 m/s in the upper troposphere so highly unlikely to have been anything but the atmospheric shock front signal coming the 'long way' round.
> 
> PS Panic in Norfolk: "huge jumps in atmospheric pressure last night".
> 
> ...


A couple of millibar in that time isn't large or that unusual even in that time scale, in fact the pattern looks similar to a passing squall line or large thunderstorm. What makes this the signal from the volcano is it can be tracked across the country and that there was no convective weather around.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 16, 2022)

2hats said:


> Indeed. Also saw the long arc disturbance at around 0140UT here. Again, consistent with ~300 m/s in the upper troposphere so highly unlikely to have been anything but the atmospheric shock front signal coming the 'long way' round.
> 
> PS Panic in Norfolk: "huge jumps in atmospheric pressure last night".
> 
> ...


Probably the most exciting thing to happen in Norfolk since the dawn of time.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 16, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> A couple of millibar in that time isn't large or that unusual even in that time scale, in fact the pattern looks similar to a passing squall line or large thunderstorm. What makes this the signal from the volcano is it can be tracked across the country and that there was no convective weather around.


Indeed, hence my amusement at the level of "journalism" involved.

Nice visualisation of the atmospheric pressure signal sweeping over Japan:



			
				Google Translation said:
			
		

> Shock wave of Tonga volcanic eruption: From 20:00 to 21:00 on Saturday, 15th today, temporary changes in atmospheric pressure were seen all over Japan. The shock wave from the afternoon eruption of the volcanic island Hunga Tonga Hunga Haapai may have arrived.




Notable for also creating a meteotsunami - a separate atmospherically forced tsunami wave as well as the, more widely known, seismically driven one. A small one (amplitude ~10cm) seen across the Caribbean (perhaps ideal circumstances there - water depth and prevailing weather). Here in Puerto Rico:


and also Martinique, Dominica and Saint Lucia:


----------



## 2hats (Jan 16, 2022)

Visualisation of the eruption-driven triboelectric cloud-to-ground lightning discharges.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 17, 2022)

Best visualisation with UK observations that I've seen, highlighting wave timings and illustrating directions.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 17, 2022)

What is interesting is that the first N-->S pass was a pressure increase first and then a decrease, while the second S-->N pass was a decrease followed by and increase.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 17, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> What is interesting is that the first N-->S pass was a pressure increase first and then a decrease, while the second S-->N pass was a decrease followed by and increase.


Was also seen after the 1883 Krakatoa eruption (see lower plot in following tweet) and has been documented in nuclear test monitoring. I would guess you are seeing the π phase change each time the wave front converges on and reflects from the antipodal points.

The third (!) pressure signal passed southern UK this morning at about 7am, possibly compression-leading (positive, over-pressure) but low S/N means it is difficult to be certain (well, in my own data).



Clear view of the primary leading pressure edge in the Himawari-8 water vapour channel:


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 17, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> What is interesting is that the first N-->S pass was a pressure increase first and then a decrease, while the second S-->N pass was a decrease followed by and increase.


I found this tweet that I think answers my observation above. The second wave not coming from a different direction taking a longer path, but a reflection of the first wave from the antipodean point over Algeria. Unfortunately there are no Wunderground stations reporting in Algeria



Ninja'd by 2hats


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 17, 2022)

2hats said:


> Third (!)
> 
> Was also seen after the 1883 Krakatoa eruption (see lower plot in following tweet) and has been documented in nuclear test monitoring. I would guess you are seeing the π phase change each time the wave front converges on and reflects from the antipodal points.
> 
> ...


I have a similar similar bump starting at 07:03 till about 07:17, but it's difficult to tell on my trace from the atmospheric changes.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 17, 2022)

Sorry for triple posting but I find this very interesting subject.
Someone has found a station in central Algeria with a 4 millibar change:


----------



## brogdale (Jan 17, 2022)

A truly fascinating series of posts.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 17, 2022)

Some of the BBC's coverage is starting to indicate the scale of the devastation in Tonga ...

- especially as communications are, to put it mildly, rather patchy.

Hope that the relief effort doesn't import covid-19 alongside the staff & supplies that will be needed.

e2a - link - Tonga eruption: How its impact spread so widely and violently


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2022)

NZ and Aussie are sending observer planes over, because the comms cable has likely been severed during the eruption and after effects.

We've got a lot of locals from the Kingdom, so once it's established what's going on and what's needed you'll see a big relief effort.

Some good analysis here, About it


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 18, 2022)

Some pictures in this article.  









						Tonga volcano: islands covered in ash as three deaths confirmed
					

Pictures from New Zealand defence force surveillance flight and UN satellite images show land and trees coated in ash




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## 2hats (Jan 18, 2022)

The atmosphere continues to ring: a fourth pressure pulse signal was recorded around 1400UT yesterday lunchtime (also seen elsewhere, eg Reading).


----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2022)

2hats said:


> The atmosphere continues to ring: a fourth pressure pulse signal was recorded around 1400UT yesterday lunchtime (also seen elsewhere, eg Reading).
> View attachment 306511


Impressive.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 18, 2022)

Himawari-8 imagery of the ash cloud drifting west over northern Australia, carried aloft in the stratosphere. That multispectral imager is (almost fully) true colour capable (fairly good RGB coverage, full-disc, though it doesn't quite map to the response of the human eye) so am left wondering if the sequence is also illustrating the rich colours of the accompanying ash/aerosol scattered sunrise and sunset as the day/night terminator sweeps by.


e2a: Just to illustrate (from the first frame): (A) sunrise sky, followed by (B) a ash/SO2 forward-scattered morning sky.



There are indeed reports of a spectacular sunrise seen from Queensland.








						Stunning skies and a golden orb light up Queensland after Tongan volcano
					

The colourful and constantly changing sky over Queensland had many people reaching for their cameras this morning.




					www.abc.net.au
				




In Tonga itself (though not verified):








						Residents share photos of apocalyptic red skies in wake of Hungas large volcanic activities - Kaniva Tonga News
					

Startling images from Vava’u and Ha’apai islands this evening show otherworldly red-orange skies hanging over parts of the islands, from which the threatening volcanic eruption at the Hungas could be seen in the sky. Neiafu and Mango island residents shared photos of the incidents on Facebook...




					www.kanivatonga.nz


----------



## 2hats (Jan 18, 2022)

Still ringing: looks like a fifth pulse has perhaps passed through around 1900-1920UT. Might be easier to spot after a couple more hours of data collection.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2022)

2hats said:


> Still ringing: looks like a fifth pulse has perhaps passed through around 1900-1920UT. Might be easier to spot after a couple more hours of data collection.


wow.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 18, 2022)

2hats said:


> Still ringing: looks like a fifth pulse has perhaps passed through around 1900-1920UT. Might be easier to spot after a couple more hours of data collection.


Not surprising
a) it was a big explosion [I'm wondering if anyone has worked out the TNT equivalent, yet. I don't remember seeing it]
b) measuring equipment is both more sensitive and there are far more recording stations [compared to, say, Krakatoa in 1883]


----------



## 2hats (Jan 19, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Not surprising
> a) it was a big explosion [I'm wondering if anyone has worked out the TNT equivalent, yet. I don't remember seeing it]
> b) measuring equipment is both more sensitive and there are far more recording stations [compared to, say, Krakatoa in 1883]


a) Estimated at 10MT (comparable to Ivy Mike, the first full-scale thermonuclear test).
b) Actually the current slow-moving pressure systems have helped - so slowly varying that it has been relatively easy to spot potential signal discontinuities for several cycles.

Have now seen what could be pulse number 6. There certainly appears to be a wavetrain passing through at roughly the right times. Might be clearer in a few more hours.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 19, 2022)

The first official statement from the government of Tonga confirms 3 deaths and tsunami waves of up to 15 metres. Satellite links being established whilst awaiting submarine cable repair.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 19, 2022)

Illustration of the ringing atmosphere seen in infrasound data.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 19, 2022)

2hats said:


> In Tonga itself (though not verified):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How are they posting on Twitter if the undersea cable is broken


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> How are they posting on Twitter if the undersea cable is broken


Satellite Comms. 2hats  said that just 2 (two) posts above yours. 😞 SMH


----------



## teuchter (Jan 19, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Satellite Comms. 2hats  said that just 2 (two) posts above yours. 😞 SMH


The statement suggested that internet wasn't yet up again.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 19, 2022)

__





						Thuraya | Thuraya Mobile Satellite Communications Company
					

Thuraya, is the mobile satellite services subsidiary of Yahsat, a leading global satellite operator based in the UAE, offering innovative satellite communications solutions to a variety of markets.




					www.thuraya.com
				



* other satellite phone service providers are available.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> The statement suggested that internet wasn't yet up again.
> 
> View attachment 306606


After 30 seconds ceaseless googling I found this. https://www.itu.int/en/ITU-D/Region...xperiences September 2016 FINAL Session 5.pdf So there are satcomm providers, but only a few people there are going to have a satcomm setup, plus they would need a generator as I assume the power is down.* and Twittering may not be people's highest priority at the moment*

_Because of the fuck-off big volcano*_
**Just in case of any confusion as to why


----------



## 2hats (Jan 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> The statement suggested that internet wasn't yet up again.


It's referring to an alternate link to re-establish international peering for their national network infrastructure.

Diplomatic missions, NGOs, some enterprises will have separate Inmarsat options or similar. Some individuals will have Iridium data plans.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 19, 2022)

So it looks like pulses 5 and 6 swept past around 1920UT last night and then around 0115UT this morning. Starting to get hard to spot in the 'noise' as one high rolls away towards the continent and another slides in from the Atlantic to replace it.


----------



## ferrel_hadley (Jan 19, 2022)

2hats said:


> There are indeed reports of a spectacular sunrise seen from Queensland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of JM Turners work is thought to be influenced by sunsets post Tambora (1815) and Munch from Krakatoa (1883). 
Volcanoes scale differently to most other natural disasters. Unlike droughts or storms they really can get big enough to impact the globe and change history. 
Places like Naples, Mexico City, Iceland and New Zealand are on something of a ticking time bomb. An eruption big enough to wipe out a significant portion of life is brewing. Its just now or in 10 000 years. 
Same but on a shorter span with the coastal US Pacific Northwest and tsunamis. 
Restless planet.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 29, 2022)

ferrel_hadley said:


> Some of JM Turners work is thought to be influenced by sunsets post Tambora (1815) and Munch from Krakatoa (1883).
> Volcanoes scale differently to most other natural disasters. Unlike droughts or storms they really can get big enough to impact the globe and change history.
> Places like Naples, Mexico City, Iceland and New Zealand are on something of a ticking time bomb. An eruption big enough to wipe out a significant portion of life is brewing. Its just now or in 10 000 years.
> Same but on a shorter span with the coastal US Pacific Northwest and tsunamis.
> Restless planet.


I've got a book about their impact - not read it yet though.









						Tambora and the Year Without a Summer
					

In 1816, the climate went berserk. The winter brought extreme cold, and torrential rains unleashed massive flooding in Asia. Western Euro...



					www.goodreads.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 11, 2022)

and Etna's off again ... first time in 2022 after a busy year in 2021









						Mount Etna erupts for first time this year
					

Sicily's Mount Etna lights up the night sky in first eruption of 2022, billowing smoke and ash.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2022)

Etna


----------



## 2hats (Feb 17, 2022)

Analysis of stereoscopic satellite imagery (Himawari-8/GOES-17) would appear to confirm that the initial hot ash and gas eruption column from Hunga Tonga-Hunga Ha’apai reached up 58 km, well into the mesosphere (>50 km altitude).





Tonga Volcano Plume Reached the Mesosphere


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 28, 2022)

Indonesia earthquake death toll climbs to 11 after more bodies recovered on Sumatra
					

Rescuers still searching for four villagers believed to have been buried in mud after magnitude-6.2 quake




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 9, 2022)

Not sure what volcano this is, but nice footage.  Might be the one in Iceland.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 9, 2022)

farmerbarleymow - Yes, in Iceland - that clip is of the "Nar" vent, refilling and then overflowing the crater and getting on towards the last few months of the eruptions.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 16, 2022)

Cluster of M6.4, then M7.3 and M5.5 aftershock off Fukushima this afternoon. No Pacific tsunami threat anticipated; any local threat has passed.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 22, 2022)

More than 1,100 earthquakes shake Portugal’s Azores islands
					

Small tremors hit the mid-Atlantic group of islands causing officials to trigger emergency plans




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 26, 2022)

Taal volcano has erupted









						Taal volcano: thousands flee after eruption in Philippines
					

Residents ordered to leave homes as ash and steam sent hundreds of metres into sky




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## T & P (Apr 1, 2022)

The footage itself is not particularly mindblowing, but interesting to see that nearly four months after the La Palma eruption ended, the lava fields across the island are still so hot that rainfall evaporates on contact, creating a thick fog...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 1, 2022)

Very similar to the lava fields on Iceland - when it snows there's an almost immediate fog bank.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 1, 2022)

Tonga eruption: Robot boat to map explosive volcano's aftermath
					

A robot boat controlled from the UK is going to survey the Pacific volcano that erupted in January.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




There could be some interesting data to come


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 20, 2022)

A promising development on predicting when volcanoes show signs of potential eruption.









						New Zealand scientists find tremor link that could predict volcanic eruptions
					

Researchers develop system to track shaking within volcanoes that could provide up to 4 days notice of an eruption




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dystopiary (May 11, 2022)

Effects of the Tonga volcano eruption in January reached space! 



> _n the hours after the eruption, hurricane-speed winds and unusual electric currents formed in the ionosphere—Earth's electrified upper atmospheric layer at the edge of space.
> 
> "The volcano created one of the largest disturbances in space we've seen in the modern era," said Brian Harding, a physicist at University of California, Berkeley, and lead author on a new paper discussing the findings. "It is allowing us to test the poorly understood connection between the lower atmosphere and space."
> _


_

Satellite mission finds that Tonga volcanic eruption effects reached space_


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 21, 2022)

Mount Merapi, Indonesia


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 21, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Mount Merapi, Indonesia


Great photo


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 23, 2022)

Hunga-Tonga Hunga-Ha'apai volcano mostly survived the eruption a few months ago














						Explosive Tonga volcano 'surprisingly intact'
					

Despite the ferocity of its January eruption, Hunga-Tonga Hunga-Ha'apai is structurally intact.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (May 23, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Hunga-Tonga Hunga-Ha'apai volcano mostly survived the eruption a few months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That lack of collapse might go some way to explaining why the tsunami produced seemed relatively small for such a violent eruption.

[compared to, for example, Krakatoa in 1883]


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 2, 2022)

My niece just sent me these from Guatemala


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## InfoBurner (Aug 3, 2022)

Geldingadalir has just erupted in a fissure, in the previous lava field, NE of the last crater known informally as Ragnar.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 5, 2022)

Nice picture of a volcanic eruption on the Reykjanes peninsula, Iceland.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 5, 2022)

An aerial view of a volcanic eruption at Fagradalsfjall, also on Iceland’s Reykjanes peninsula


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> An aerial view of a volcanic eruption at Fagradalsfjall, also on Iceland’s Reykjanes peninsula


I can see two big birds there, how many can you see?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


>


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 5, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I can see two big birds there, how many can you see?


Kamikaze seagulls.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 5, 2022)

It’s beside last year’s:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 6, 2022)

From


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 6, 2022)

The 2021 eruption outside Reykjavik


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2022)

Volcanoes and tornadoes - what's not to like?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 19, 2022)

This looks perfect






From


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 21, 2022)

You could have a nice picnic beside this in winter


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 21, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You could have a nice picnic beside this in winter



Handy for BBQs.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 21, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> Handy for BBQs.


But rather poor fishing


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> But rather poor fishing


Au contrary, you can pick up ready cooked fish


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 29, 2022)

(((drone)))


----------



## Karl Masks (Aug 29, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This looks perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For...? General ring forging purposes or something else?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 10, 2022)

Nice animation of earthquakes since 1900 (don't know how accurate it is but whatever)


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 10, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nice animation of earthquakes since 1900 (don't know how accurate it is but whatever)



I'm going for pretty accurate; I assume the various colours used indicate depth and if it was just made up why bother with that?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 13, 2022)

They're a wee bit close by the looks of it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 15, 2022)

Wonder why Canada doesn't have any seismographs?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 15, 2022)

Rapid shifting of a deep magmatic source at Fagradalsfjall volcano, Iceland - Nature
					

Primitive lavas of the Fagradalsfjall eruption present a window into the deep roots of a magmatic system previously inaccessible to near-real-time investigation, showing that eruptible batches of basaltic magma mix on a timescale of weeks.




					www.nature.com
				












						Deformation and seismicity decline before the 2021 Fagradalsfjall eruption - Nature
					

As observed for the 2021 Fagradalsfjall eruption in Iceland, a release of tectonic stress followed by a decline in deformation and seismicity rate may be a characteristic precursory activity for a certain class of eruptions.




					www.nature.com


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 19, 2022)

The tuned mass damper in Taipei 101 in operation during the 6.9 quake the other day


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The tuned mass damper in Taipei 101 in operation during the 6.9 quake the other day



What happens?


----------



## petee (Sep 19, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> What happens?



when the building zigs, that thing zags.
i happen to know this because a bunch of buildings in manhattan have them.









						Tuned mass damper - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Supine (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 19, 2022)

Bit of a coincidence - a 7.6 has hit Mexico on the anniversary of the 1985 quake.  Remember the latter - we did a project on it in geography at school.









						Tremor shakes Mexico City on quake anniversary
					

The 7.6 magnitude quake hit Mexico as the country marked previous shocks that left thousands dead.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## 2hats (Oct 10, 2022)

Significant activity on Stromboli yesterday producing lava. 








						Italy's Stromboli volcano erupts | Reuters Video
					

A volcano on the Italian island of Stromboli erupted on Sunday (October 9) morning, unleashing a dramatic plume of smoke and a lava flow that reached the sea.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## 2hats (Nov 21, 2022)

A summary of some recent findings... (suspect that they've overlooked the Castle series and Tsar Bomba).


> Hunga-Tonga Hunga-Ha'apai (HT-HH) emitted the biggest atmospheric explosion recorded on Earth in more than 100 years.







						Tonga eruption confirmed as largest ever recorded
					

A New Zealand-led team has completed the fullest investigation to date into January’s eruption of the underwater Tongan volcano.




					niwa.co.nz
				


​







						Tonga's strange volcanic eruption was even more massive than we knew
					

The ferocious 2021 explosion blew out 2.3 cubic miles of rock, unleashing a 35-mile-high plume and a global tsunami that sent scientists racing to understand...




					www.nationalgeographic.co.uk


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2022)

56 dead in Indonesia 









						Earthquake on Indonesia’s main island of Java kills at least 56 people
					

Number of dead expected to rise and hospitals overwhelmed after Cianjur region hit by magnitude-5.6 quake




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 4, 2022)

Mauna Loa - approx start, 1st December 2022, last erupted in 1984 ...









						Mauna Loa eruption: What's happening inside the world's biggest volcano?
					

The world's largest volcano, in Hawaii, is erupting for the first time in almost forty years.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




One of the few volcanoes that are fairly safe to approach.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 4, 2022)

4th December 2022.
and one that now has a five mile [8km] exclusion zone









						Mount Semeru: Indonesia raises alert to highest level as volcano erupts on Java island
					

Japan also issued a tsunami warning for its southernmost islands after the eruption.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## planetgeli (Dec 4, 2022)

I've been to Semeru (and up Bromo which is next door). Fantastic part of the world. Hope people are safe. Bromo goes off every few years.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2022)

Nanny state.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 5, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nanny state.


since the whole island's lava, that's gonna be difficult !


----------



## T & P (Dec 5, 2022)

2hats said:


> A summary of some recent findings... (suspect that they've overlooked the Castle series and Tsar Bomba).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it amusing that even a (supposedly) science minded website like the first one you quoted still couldn’t resist the temptation of including populist media units of measurement for our benefit. As if ‘2.6 million Olympic size swimming pools’ is likely to be comprehensible to most people. As it happens, the more scientifically minded 10km3 is far more impressive.

Damn it, now I want to know how many double decker buses that would equate to


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 6, 2022)

T & P said:


> I find it amusing that even a (supposedly) science minded website like the first one you quoted still couldn’t resist the temptation of including populist media units of measurement for our benefit. As if ‘2.6 million Olympic size swimming pools’ is likely to be comprehensible to most people. As it happens, the more scientifically minded 10km3 is far more impressive.
> 
> Damn it, now I want to know how many double decker buses that would equate to


Assuming it's an unladen, European double-decker bus, about 133.3 Billion. 

Oh, and its maximum velocity is about 25m/s


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 11, 2022)

Chile volcano: Alert issued after Lascar rumbles to life
					

The Lascar volcano, in the north, sends a plume of volcanic ash and hot gases 6,000m into the sky.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 19, 2022)

This is an interesting visualisation


----------



## 2hats (Dec 19, 2022)

Original visualisation, where you can toggle the depth exaggeration, here. 

Code here (where you can change the year/period of interest).


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 21, 2022)

Two dead after 6.4 magnitude California quake leaves 70,000 without power | California | The Guardian
					

Eleven people were reportedly injured and assessment of total number is ongoing, said officials




					amp.theguardian.com
				




So a little one in Northern California. I know it’s easy to join the dots but the big cascades one is overdue. Overdue obviously means little but yeh. We have kinda been told that the san Andreas one is the one everyone fears but the cascades subduction zone is where you will get massive movement and tsunamis


----------



## RedRedRose (Dec 23, 2022)

Scientists have mapped the chambers lying underneath Hawaii

Scientists just mapped Hawaii’s volcanic underbelly in stunning detail

‘Mind-blowing’ network of magma chambers found under Hawaii’s volcanoes


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 2, 2023)

There's a 1 in 6 chance of a magnitude 7 volcanic eruption this century (one down from a supervolcano).  It'll be sods law it'll happen during 2023.









						Are We Ready for the Next Massive Volcano? - Nautilus
					

It’s time to get prepared, argues a professor of volcanology.



					nautil.us


----------



## 8ball (Jan 3, 2023)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There's a 1 in 6 chance of a magnitude 7 volcanic eruption this century (one down from a supervolcano).  It'll be sods law it'll happen during 2023.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mini Ice Age might be quite handy right now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Monday at 1:50 AM)

This is interesting - half the world's lightning was in the eruption of the volcano in Tonga









						Lightning in the 'cataclysmic' Tonga volcano eruption shattered 'all records' | CNN
					

An annual report found that 2022 was a year of extremes for lightning, with more than 198 million lightning strokes observed in the US alone.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## Steel Icarus (Monday at 6:27 AM)

8ball said:


> A mini Ice Age might be quite handy right now.


5 in chance it won't


----------

